# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Northlands Saga - Spears in the Ice OOC

## Ghostfoot

THE NORTHLANDS SAGA - SPEARS IN THE ICE


*Spoiler: The Big 16*
Show

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*

Pathfinder

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*

"Spears in the Ice", the first adventure in the "Northlands Saga" campaign setting and adventure path by Frog God Games.

Information on the setting has been summarised by another DM and can conveniently be accessed on the Paizo site here.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*

4-5 or so

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*

Here - GitP forums.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*

Level 1 (0 xp)

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*

Average per class as per Core Rules.

Local technology is classed as "High Middle Ages" so items such as full plate armor, bastard sword, crossbows, rapiers, and gunpowder weapons will not be available unless you have a darn good reason.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*

Preferred classes:
Barbarian (especially Bearsarker* & Ulfhander* archetypes)Fighter (especially Huscarl* archetype)Bard (especially Skald* archetype)Rogue (especially wilderness archetypes)Ranger (especially spell-less archetypes)Sorcerer (Cunning Woman* bloodline)ClericDruidOraclePaladin (Spear-Maiden* archetype)Hybrids of the above (eg Bloodrager, Hunter, Skald, Slayer, Warpriest)
Discouraged classes:
MonkWizardAlchemistCavalierGunslingerInquisitorMagusSamuraiNinja

No homebrew. Third party stuff by request (must be on PFSRD).
* denotes setting-specific content. Info on new races and classes can be found on the Paizo website here.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*

Preferred races:
Northlander (viking human)Nûk/ Nûklander* (tundra elf, low-tech "Stone Age")Seagestrelander (tribal human, low-tech "Stone Age")DwarfGiant-Blooded*Troll-Blooded*
Discouraged races:
HalflingGnomeHalf-orc

No homebrew. Third party stuff by request (must be on PFSRD).
* denotes setting-specific content. Info on new races and classes can be found on the Paizo website here.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*

PF 15 point buy

Max hp for 1st level. Half max + 0.5 (rounded up) thereafter.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*

Standard alignment rules, but you have to be broadly capable of working together. Non-evil preferred.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*

Standard rules.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*

All die rolls on the GitPs forums - either in the OOC forum or in spoilers in the IC forum please. I will roll initiative, saves and certain skill checks for you. Basically anything reactive I will roll in order to speed play up. You can do all of the proactive rolls for your character.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*

A variety of minor setting-specific rules. Details are with the setting info on the Paizo site here.

2 traits allowed (any mix of campaign & other). 
1 drawback (+ 3rd trait) allowed 
I reserve the right to veto any wackiness.

Background skills are in effect.

Other optional rules considered on request.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*

A basic background is required. Nothing too extensive.

The Northlands Saga Adventure Path calls for characters that are in service to Olaf Henrikson, the Jarl of Halfstead. These members of the jarls household are lesser servants, would-be huscarls, and other attached persons. If any PC is not a member of the household, then he should be associated to it in some way, possibly as a seasonal hanger-on. The Northlands are not like other fantasy settings. Rulers and others in positions of authority simply do not hire adventurers to solve their problems; they either take care of things themselves or send members of their household to see to the situation.
Having the PCs all be in the service to the same jarl allows for the party to have a solid foundation. Not only do they have similar goals and directives, but they also will likely know each other, if not since childhood, then at least from the mead hall of their jarl. Even outsiders would have had time to fraternize with the locals before the adventure begins.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*

Hack & slash, RP, heroism, bravado!

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*

The following sources are approved:
The Northlands Saga Completed20pfsrd.com Paizo content
Other sources by request. 

The Northlands Saga Player's Guide is available for purchase here but is not required reading. I'll provide info on anything relevant.



*Spoiler: Map of the Northlands*
Show



*Spoiler: Map of Hord Peninsula & Silvermeade Hall*
Show



Centrally located on the North Sea, the Hord Peninsula is sometimes considered the heart of the Northlands, despite the cultural prominence of neighboring Storstrøm Vale. The coastal areas slope gently down to the sea and are dotted with hundreds of tiny anchorages. These coastal lands are also very fertile and crossed by several small streams that flow from the interior. As a result they are densely settled and cut up into nearly a hundred jarldoms, some rather petty, some grand (such as the jarldoms of Halfstead and Galvë). The central portion of the peninsula is lightly wooded, though only in the southern regions where lies the Forest of Woe can it be truly considered a forested area. As a result of the presence of this ominous woodland to the south, most of the settlements are concentrated in the central and northern areas or along the coasts.

In the center of the peninsula, the trees become sparse in a marshy upland that is called the Moors. A portion of these moors is dry with firmer footing and holds the area known as the Barrow Lands. Beyond the settled lands, a thin fringe of forest, either not yet cleared or intentionally left wild, permits hunting and logging without venturing into the forest to the south.

*Spoiler: The hook*
Show

You have been ordered to appear before your jarl, Olaf Henrikson, Jarl of Halfstead, greatest city of the Northlands. For young members in service to his household or visitors who have wintered here at Silvermeade Hall but have no immediate plans for pursuing their wyrd, this is a moment of both hope and fear. Hope that he assigns you a glorious task that allows you to prove your mettle, but tinged with fear of his wrath should you fail. Your jarl is a good man, strong and battle-tested, with many famed heroic deeds to his name. Most importantly, he is a ring-giver, one who is generous to those in his service who prove themselves deserving.

After making yourself presentable, you and a few of his other retainers and guests walk through the gates of the great halls stockade and present yourselves to the guards at the carved wooden doors that mark the main entrance. After exchanging a few jests with these household warriors that you have known for as long as youve been a part of the jarls household, Ari Hrokson, your jarls herald, comes for you. 

I neednt remind you to keep polite and let the jarl speak first. And do not keep too much of his time, this is a busy day, the old skald states. He then announces you to the jarl.


*Party roster*

*Player* 
*Character* 
*Alignment*
*Race* 
*Class*

DrK
Freyja Skirlaug
LG
Giant-Blooded
Paladin (Spear-maiden)

farothel
Bjorn Ulgardson
LG
Human (Northlander)
Fighter (Huscarl)

Farmerbink
Elissa
N
Half-Elf (Nûk)
Hunter (Feral Hunter)

Ghostfoot (NPC)
Signy Stone-Eye
N
Human (Northlander)
Sorcerer (Cunning Woman)

farothel
Anna Sagewood
NG
Human (Northlander)
Bard

DrK
Signun Olavson
CN
Human (Northlander)
Slayer

Starbin
Heltinne Thrainsdottir
NG
Aasimar (Angel-blooded)
Oracle (Spirit Guide)



Link to the IC is here.

*Spoiler: The Lost*
Show

*Player* 
*Character* 
*Alignment*
*Race* 
*Class*

BelGareth
Gunnar Hallvard
LG
Human (Northlander)
Slayer (Vanguard)

Mercurion 2
Knorron Iceborn
N
Troll-Blooded
Rogue (Scout)

Dexam
Skorri Erlenson
N
Human (Northlander)
Skald (Dragon Skald)

atlastrembles
White That Walks (Vitsomgar)
NG
Nûk
Druid (Bear Shaman)

PeacefulOak
Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer)
CG
Elf (Nûk)
Spell-less Ranger (Dual-style)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*History*

Common Knowledge
Recent History: Trained DC20
Ancient History: Trained DC25


*Dramatis Personae*

*Spoiler: Jarl Olaf Henrikson*
Show

Jarl Olaf Henrikson is one of the most powerful men in the North. He is not a member of one of the great families such as the Gats or the Hrolfs, nor is he a resident of Storstrøm Vale where dwells the true old blood of the Northlander peoples. But he is nevertheless jarl of the most populace and cosmopolitan settlement in the Northlands and, as such, commands a great deal of respect and power. He is not even the ruler of Hordaland wherein his city of Halfstead lies, but even the køenig of Hordaland (the closest Northlands equivalent to a king) respects and listens to the words that Jarl Olaf speaks in the mead hall or at the Thing. 

It is well know that Olaf Henrikson began his career as a sellsword in the Southlands, where he gained his reputation as a leader of men and as a generous ring-giver. He also amassed his fortune with plunder from his days of fighting for foreign lords before attaining command of his own ships and reaving against the settlements of those same lords. Upon returning to the North at the head of his own fleet of sixteen ships, he landed at Halfstead, at that time a stockaded port town known more for its surly jarl and acerbic residents than anything else, and put the place to the torch. Those residents who did not yield or flee were put to the sword, and a new banner raised over Halfstead  the boar and rings of Olaf Henrikson. That Køenig Ragi Steinson raised no hand against the newcomer brought forth more than a few suspicions as to whether or not the crafty ruler had not paid Olaf to raze Halfstead in the first place. Regardless of any real or imagined collusion, the result was a port rebuilt by Henrikson into a large and prosperous settlement open to trade from abroad and a powerful jarl loyal to the køenig and with a fleet of ships at his command that only grew as his reputation spread. 

Today, twenty years later, Jarl Olaf is a settled man raising a family, and Halfstead is a booming Northlands port largely left to its own devices. The local Thing makes most of the decision for the town, though Jarl Olaf does keep a hall within the city from where he holds court and feast twice a month in which to hear complaints and settle legal cases and give rings to the worthy. This also allows him to claim his sizable share of the duties collected from the many visiting merchant ships. The fleet of longships Jarl Olaf maintains is down to four, and these are more prone to patrolling the waters off the peninsula for raiders than going a-viking on their own. But many rightfully expect that should the need arise, the jarl could raise the call and gather a fleet of loyal ships twice as large as what he had before.

A self-made man, Jarl Olaf is enjoying his quiet semi-retirement despite even the recent turmoil for the crown of Hordaland. He remains loyal to Leif Ragison, the young køenig, but holds Halfstead carefully neutral in the current political machinations to keep the port open and prosperous. In his mind, a healthy Halfstead is good for all of Hordaland and the North, regardless of who rules the country. As such, he and his family spend most of their time at his personal hall of Silvermeade, which is situated on the coast halfway between Halfstead and Galvë. It is here that they winter and here that the PCs begin their careers in his service.

*Spoiler: Other notables of Silvermeade Hall*
Show

Hallbjorn Bolverkson, Jarl Olaf's most trusted huscarlOne-Eyed Sven, semi-retired huscarlAase, huscarl & spear-maidenKraki Hallason, up-and-coming huscarlSigfastr Wyrmhammer, dwarven traderHauk Arinbjornson, Vastaviklander mercenaryGraf, godi/blacksmithAri Hrokson, Jarl Olaf's heraldGrimr Wisetooth, middle-aged skaldOdi, elderly cunning womanInga Olafsdottir, Jarl Olaf's eldest daughterFastvi Olafsdottir, Jarl Olaf's second daughterRuna Olafsdottir, Jarl Olaf's youngest daughterYoung Ljot, archer & householder to Jarl OlafBerg Geirson, swordsman & householder to Jarl Olaf


Køenig Leif Ragison: 10-year old køenig of HordalandRegent Gudrid Ragiswif: Regent of Hordaland. Mother of Køenig Leif Ragison; Widow to former Køenig Ragi SteinsonHengrid Donarsdottir: Protector of Estenfird and the Daughter of Thunder. A legendary warrior.Jarl Ljot Gatson: Eldest of the Gat clan of GatlandJarl Magnus Hrolfsblood the Bold: "King" of HrolfslandKol the Redhanded: Køenig of Vastavikland and feared vikingOttar Gundrikson: skald and herald to the Jarl Ref Solumundson of Storstrøm ValeJarl Ref Solumundson: a landholder of middling importance in the Storstrøm ValeStyr the Ugly: an outlaw hunted by Hallbjorn Bolverkson and Kraki Hallason, huscarls of Jarl OlafNjarni the Traitor [DECEASED]: a wanted criminal from Storstrøm Vale who murdered his own jarlGufti the Clever [DECEASED]: a fugitive rapist from Trotheim in Storstrøm ValeSibbe the Unkempt [DECEASED]: a seiðkona, a witch-woman of local folklore who helped with the difficult birth of Little Runa. She would have to be more than 80 years old for all the tales attributed to her.Kein the Bearsarker: a hero of the Forgotten Wars ~400 years ago, he defeated the Longnight King at the Battle of the Barrow Lands and ended the fight against the horde of undead Andøvan warriorsKára Jansdottir: a trapper of Greymane's lands in western HordalandJarl Arne Greymane: a jarl of western Hordaland, brother to UlfJarl Ulf Greymane: a jarl of western Hordaland, brother to Arne, currently away raiding the SouthlandersThalli Hallison: a guide of Greymane's lands in western HordalandDirty Olaf, Arni Buison, Cnut Erpson, Najal the Skinny, and Sigrid Saxisdottir [ALL DECEASED]: Cattle thieves and murderers of Javik GilsonJavik Gilson: a murdered freesteader of Greymane's lands in western Hordaland [DECEASED]


..................................................  ..................................................  ....
*Odal; The Lands:*

*Spoiler: Estenfird*
Show

As one of the newest Northlander colonies, Estenfird is a wild land on the frontier of what the Northlanders call civilization (and considering that the rest of the world thinks of the Northlands as the frontier, that is saying something about its ruggedness). Less a nation than a quarrelsome collection of independent-minded settlers, Estenfird does not have a køenig or jarl, leaving the local Things and the Althing of Estenfird as the only semblance of government in the region. Estenfird ranges from the tip of the Skagerrok Peninsula northwest along the Ice River as far as Nieuburg. Few settlers have pushed beyond Nieuburg, as the climate becomes far too cold for agriculture and the Nûk, although not violent, have made it known that they do not appreciate people moving into their lands. Many brave words are said in the halls of Estenfird about pushing the Nûk out of the way, but so far none have dared to confront that enigmatic and mystical race.

The average Estenfirder is a rugged and forthright person, inured to hard work and dangerous environments. They are often stern and taciturn, slow to speak, but quick to act. Few Estenfirders go a-viking, as they have plenty of adventure at home. In the southern portions of the region, along the many rivers and on the coast, agriculture takes precedence, and many Estenfirders are farmers or herdsmen. The rivers of Estenfird are rich in fish, but the surrounding waters yield only a poor catch, making this region one of the few that sees little in the way of maritime activity. Inland and in the mountains, fur trapping and logging are the primary industries. In the spring, fur trappers and hunters come down the rivers and gather at Three Rivers and Nieuburg to sell their seasons catch. In the fall, the loggers come down in huge flotillas of cut timber, selling lumber to merchants from throughout the Northlands and beyond.

Estenfirders are notorious for their independent ways, a factor that causes worry in the more dictatorial jarls of other regions. There are no jarls in Estenfird, and to even suggest such a thing is to invite harsh words if not a duel. Many who come to the region do so to escape crimes or feuds or to live as free men and women beholden to and reliant upon none. The local Things meet once a year, drawing in people from the scattered farmsteads and logging camps. The Things of Estenfird are unique in that they do not have a landholding requirement  there is so much unclaimed land in the region that all a person has to do to become a landholder is to point at a place and say mine. Instead, to speak or vote in the Thing, a person must be free and have the sponsorship of anyone who has spoken before at that Thing. The Althing of Estenfird works in a similar way, only the requirement is that the sponsor has already spoken or voted in the regional Althing.

Estenfird suffers from several threats, in addition to the long cold winters and general ruggedness of the land. Giants are common in the Wyrm Fang Mountains, as are drakes and wyverns. The general lawlessness of the region promotes independence, but also encourages attacks by outlaws, bandits, and even Northlanders from other regions a-viking along the shore. The gravest threat to date has been the growth of the beast cultists, foul worshippers of a demon-god dedicated to bestial violence and mayhem.


*Spoiler: Gatland*
Show

Three centuries ago when the tribal moots of the Northlanders evolved into the system of government known today as the Thing, not everyone was in favor of the change. True, the Things do not have much power per se, but their social might is very high, especially in Hordaland, Storstrøm Vale, and Estenfird. One of the leading groups that opposed the growing power of the Things was the Gat clan, who took themselves and their followers and settled a harsh and distant region, naming it Gatland. 

Gatland is ruled by its jarls, all of whom are connected to the Gat clan in some way. Each jarl is a king in his own domain, undisputed ruler of a piece of territory that contains only those who offer allegiance to him. Even Jarl Ljot Gatson, the eldest of the Gat clan, has no true authority over these petty tyrants, though his economic and military might means that his word is often heeded.

The land itself supports this sort of locally focused government. The interior of Gatland is dominated by the Olf Mountains, leaving only a coastal fringe capable of supporting farming. Even there, the soil is poor and rocky, forcing the people of Gatland to rely on the sea for much of their sustenance. To the sea they have turned, becoming the best fishers and whalers in the Northlands but also crossing the whale road to trade and raid. In fact, trading/raiding is such an integral part of Gatlander life that some have entirely given up farming.

*Spoiler: Hordaland*
Show

Hordaland is a loosely governed kingdom that is on the brink of collapsing into warring jarldoms. The former Køenig, Ragi Steinson, passed away last year after a lengthy illness, leaving behind a 10-year old son as his heir. Young Køenig Leif Ragison rules through his regent mother, Gudrid Ragiswif. The jarls are divided as to their loyalty, with some supporting the køenig, some throwing their might behind Ragi Steinsons bastard son Amundi the Blond, and still others being courted by both the Gats and Hrolfs.

The Hordalanders are more cosmopolitan than most of the other Northlanders, while remaining true to their Northlander ways much more so than the Hrolflanders. This is in large part due to the city of Halfstead, the Northlands largest settlement and biggest trading center. Hordalanders are used to seeing strange travelers from distant lands, many of which come and stay for an entire season before sailing off for home. It is not unusual for a Hordalander jarl to host one or more strangers from the Southlands or even the distant Caliphate for the winter, and to do so is often considered a great boon and sign of status.

However, the people that settled Hordaland came from the Storstrøm Vale, the very heart of Northlander culture. Hordalanders cling tightly to their traditions, seeing every freeholder as his own ruler and giving the jarls only enough power to organize the hirth and see that the kingdom is well managed. The local Things are very popular, and most Hordalanders treat the rulings of the Things as being more law than suggestion.

*Spoiler: Hrolfland*
Show

The Hrolfs, one of the two most widespread and powerful of the many families of the Northlands, exert tight control over this area. The family is vast, and no one member has been able to convince the others to name him køenig and thus establish a third kingdom in the Northlands. Covering the entire Jarvik Peninsula from the Andøvan Mountains to the south to the Straits of Half, lies Hrolfland. The Hrolf clan rules this land with an iron fist, having either clan members or allies in every region in a position of power. Furthermore, the more powerful family members have begun attempting to institute more feudal systems of government and land management, even going so far as to dissolve local Things and outlaw the formation of an Althing of Hrolfland.

In order to shepherd their resources and stave off the land-greedy Gats, the Hrolfs have imported ideas and strategies from the Southlands, including employing Southlander mercenaries to fight fellow Northlanders. In Hrolfland, one can find the beginnings of a true feudal system, the use of crossbows and siege engines, and nobility who have taken to fighting from expensive (and imported) warhorses.

The common people of Hrolfland are little more than thralls at best, kept in bondage to the Hrolfs by vows of obligation. Even the townsfolk owe much of what they produce to their local jarl, who is always a Hrolf. The entire network of related jarls is officially ungoverned; however, Jarl Magnus Hrolfsblood is the predominant member of the clan and exerts a great deal of influence. Jarl Magnus fancies himself a king (not the less powerful Northlander køenig), though he has yet to openly claim that title.

*Spoiler: Jomsburg Island*
Show

The lair of the feared Jomsvikings, Jomsburg is a fortress-city perched high above the North Sea. 

The Jomsvikings themselves are notorious vikings and mercenaries who terrorize the Northlands and beyond with impunity. These pirates and cutthroats refuse to abide by any law but their own and live a life of debauchery and slaughter, taking what they want and crafting no goods, growing no food, and providing no useful services themselves  other than rapine and slaughter.

*Spoiler: The North Sea*
Show

Part of no specific land, but central to all, the North Sea is the lifeblood of the Northlanders. The whale road of the Great Ocean Ûthaf and the infamous Northern Passage finds its terminus in the North Sea, and the waves that lap upon the rocky shores of the Seal Coast find their genesis in those same cold waters. For the Northlanders whose culture and sustenance relies upon the tradition of going a-viking, the North Sea is their highway and their escape route. The lives and livelihoods of a great portion of the population of the Northlands rides in longships upon the eddies and currents of the North Sea, and as its tides pull so too does their fate.

While the waters and cold are capable of quickly killing those that fall in for long, that is not the only danger that the dark waters hold. Storms are swift and sudden on the North Sea, and these gales have left the wrack of many a longship of doughty warriors upon some desolate shore or at the bottom of Ráns domain. As a result, ghost ships crewed by draug and worse haunt the campfire tales of many a stalwart sword brother, and it is not unknown for brine zombies to rise from the surf on a foggy coastal night. In the deeper waters, brine dragons, devilfish, grindylows, sea drakes, sea serpents, dire sharks, dragon turtles, gigantic specimens of octopi and squids, and even the legendary krakens pose hazards for the merchants, fishermen, and raiders alike that ply the seas steel waves and freezing spray. The Sea is a fickle mistress, from the secrets she holds to her deadly children, and even the mightiest køenig dares not forget to pay her homage.

*Spoiler: Nûkland*
Show

Beyond the Northlands, indeed at the edge of the world, lies the vast evergreen forests and open tundra of Nûkland. How far it stretches north of its beginnings along a line running from the conifer forest of the Frozen Taiga just north of the Worlds Edge Mountains to the far ice of the Endless Glacier, no one knows. Nûkland is at least several thousand square miles in extent, and likely more.

The taiga is home to a variety of large fauna such as saber-toothed tigers, giant beavers, cave bears, and huge palmate-racked deer. The trees of the taiga slowly give way from towering pines and spruces to stunted versions of these evergreens and eventually to clumps of dwarf trees sheltering in any nook or cranny the land provides. The terrain changes from soft pine needle-covered forests to boggy tundra, frozen throughout most of the year and providing fodder only in the short summer.

On the tundra itself, only the hardiest animals such as arctic wolves, musk oxen, reindeer, giant bears, and the legendary woolly mammoth thrive. Other megafauna have been reported, but many in the Northlands dismiss stories of tigers the size of horses, woolly rhinoceroses, and even giant sloths as just tall tales. What is known is that the strange beasts unlike those found in more southerly climes can be found here, and returning with the claws, fangs, or pelt of such a great beast would put a hero well on the way to having his own saga sung in the mead halls of the Northlands.

*Spoiler: Seagestreland*
Show

The coast is a wild region known as Seagestreland, the home to the savage barbarians known as the Seagestrelanders. These barbarians are not Northlanders, and live by herding and farming in the rich forestlands along the coast. For generations, there has been a mixed relationship between the Northlanders and the Seagestrelanders. Longships come to trade, bringing iron tools and luxury goods to exchange for gold, furs, amber, and slaves. Sometimes the Northlanders arrive and just take what they want, causing the Seagestrelanders to be very wary of the approach of a longship.

Numerous temporary trading posts along the Seagestreland coast are inhabited for a few weeks or months during the year. Only one of these is a permanent settlement that sees traffic year-round and, even then, the winter population is small.

*Spoiler: Storstrøm Vale*
Show

The long valley of the Storm River runs from the lower slopes of the Waldron Mountains to the North Sea. It is the longest-inhabited and most heavily populated area in the North, and as such is often considered the heart of the Northlands. There is currently no køenig of the Vale, but in times past, one or another jarl had amassed enough power to claim the crown. Today, the Vale is divided into a host of petty jarldoms, each vying with the others to become powerful enough to claim the title of køenig. The local Things exert a great deal of authority, often vying with the jarl for power. Many of the Things jurisdictions cross the boundaries of more than one jarldom. The Althing of Storstrøm Vale meets once every ten years, and is the scene of some of the most heated political battles in the Northlands, for it is the vote of the Althing that decides who shall wear the crown. More than once over the years, these votes have resulted in spilled blood.

The Vale is the cultural heartland of the Northlands, the place where the Northlanders society as it exists today originated and where Northlander social mores find their greatest expression. While the coasts of the Hord Peninsula are nearly as densely settled, and the Gatlanders are the epitome of the viking ethos, the Vale-folk are the standard by which all others are judged. Here the largest godshouses, the burial cairns of some of the Northlands greatest heroes, and many of the most popular ballads sung by the skalds are set.

A wealthy and industrious land, the Vale is rich in good farmland and pasturage for their famed sturdy ponies, has plentiful fishing both offshore and in the Storm River, and even has access to iron and silver in the Waldron Mountains. The land is deficient in only two things: true wilderness (though the foothills of the mountains are somewhat wild) and room. Every generation sees individuals or entire families leave the Vale seeking their own land in less-crowded regions.

*Spoiler: Vastavikland*
Show

Harsh, rugged lands breed hard, strong people, and no land is as harsh and rugged as Vastavikland. Estenfird may have its deep forests and tall mountains, and Nûkland its vast snow-covered tundra, but Vastavikland surpasses them all in natural wonders that can kill. The Olf Mountains do not so much roll toward the sea as march down to do battle, forming steep cliffs cut only by narrow fjords. Small holdings fill every habitable and arable inch of these valleys, but even so there are always more mouths than the land can support. Thus, the Vastaviklanders have developed a culture centered on raiding and trading the steady but tiny trickle of gold that flows down melt-water streams from the glacier-choked mountains.

To say that Vastaviklanders are violent is an understatement; even jarls and køenigs are chosen by ritual combat. Men and women are raised to become warriors, and even the few thralls are trained to fight. Every spring, hundreds of longships set sail; those that come back bring much needed supplies, those that dont have reduced the number of mouths to feed during the winter.


..................................................  ..................................................  ....
*Ansuz; The Gods:*

*The Æsir*

The Æsir are considered the highest of the gods to the Northlanders, and they reside in Asgard, the Realm of the Gods. The Æsir form a pantheon of beings that preside over most of the aspects of mortal life that arent specifically tied to the world of mortals (Midgard as it is known to Northlanders). As the principal pantheon of the Northlanders, all members of their culture venerate the Æsir to some extent. It is a truly mad Beast Cultist indeed who doesnt at least whisper a prayer to Thor before going into battle. Very often, the dead of both sides on a battlefield wear the same hammer amulet to venerate the Thunder God, though they were mortal enemies on the field. Except for those rare instances devoted exclusively to some demon of the Ginnvaettir, all godi houses in the North include runestones dedicated to the Æsir as a whole even if their primary devotion is to an individual deity or the Vanir.
Baldr, Balder: God of Bravery and BeautyBragr, Bragi: God of Poetry and SongFrigg, Frigga: Goddess of the Home and HearthLoptr, Loki: God of Trickery, Fire, and StrifeTiwaz, Tyr: God of Law and Justice
*Spoiler: 6. Donar, Thor: God of Thunder*
Show

Donar is the son of Wotan and Frigg. By far the most popular of the Æsir, Donar is the upstanding  though somewhat wild and reckless  god of storms and heroes. His role as the master of storms means that farmers and others who rely on the weather make appropriate sacrifices and prayers to him. However, despite this important, but mundane, role, Donar is most-often regarded as the patron of heroes and the foe of evil, especially giants and trolls. A long-standing feud between Donar and the Jötnar has resulted in instant violence whenever the two are near, and this extends to his devoted followers as well. Tales of Donars might and his magical hammer Mjolnir are many, and each seems to be a daring deed in the cause of humanity that trumps the one told before it.

*Spoiler: 7. Wotan, Odin: All-Father, Father of the Gods*
Show

Father of the gods, bringer of the mysteries of magic and the runes to the Northlanders, patron of the mad-blessed Bearsarkers and Ulfhanders, Wotan is the supreme god of the Æsir and the entire Northlander pantheon. He is also the one that possesses the greatest contradictions. On the one hand, he represents wisdom, good rulership, and the serene joys of husbandhood and fatherhood. On the other, that wisdom is often gained through madness and sacrifice. Warfare, as well as the risks and tragedies involved, are part of his sphere of influence, as are travelers and others who undertake long journeys far from hearth and home. Wotan is the husband of Frigga, and father to all the other gods.

Most of the stories about Wotan focus on his role as the bringer of wisdom, magic, and runes. It is said that he sacrificed an eye and hung himself on the World Tree for eight days in order to learn of magic and the runes, not to mention gaining great wisdom. During this time he saw the past and future, and thus knows the threads the Norns spin, weave, and cut. He is also known to travel the world disguised as an old man, sometimes to learn more of the world, sometimes to test heroes and others. Wotan has two pet ravens, Hugin and Munin that scour the world for secrets to bring back to their master, two pet wolves, and an eight-legged horse that accompany him into battle.

Those who die in battle with honor are taken up to Asgard and feasted for the rest of eternity in Wotans hall, Valhalla, where he sits upon Hlidskjalf, his high seat, and surveys the universe. There, great heroes of ages past eat, drink, cavort, and enjoy the rewards of a good life. All this will end, however, for in the last days of the world when Ragnarök comes, these same heroes will fight in the vanguard of the shieldwall of the gods against the forces of evil and darkness.


*The Vanir*

The second vaettir of the gods of the Northlands is the Vanir. More directly associated with the features and inhabitants of Midgard, the world of mortals, the Vanir were defeated in a long-past war with the Æsir, the result of which was that the Æsir lifted them up to share their divinity over the mortals. Though less numerous than the Æsir in the number of Vanir universally recognized among the Northlanders, this is misleading because there are actually innumerable minor Vanir that receive occasional prayers or tributes by scattered mortals at appropriate times  crossing a specific raging river, felling a particularly large tree, laying the keel of a new ship, etc.
Freyja, Freya: Goddess of Love and FertilityFreyr, Frey: God of the Sun and the HuntNjördr, Njor: God of Seafarers and WindsNorns: Weavers of FateRán: Goddess of the Pitiless Waves

*The Ginnvaettir*

The third family of divine beings recognized by the Northlanders is the Ginnvaettir. These are the demons of the ancient world, the inhabitants of the Ginnungagap, the primordial void between and below Midgard where howling chaos and eternal darkness reign. It was this void that existed before the creation of the world and the celestial realms of Asgard. And it is this void that continues to exist where the foul spirits and creatures of the universe lurk in their own depravity, banished from the light and condemned to forever strive to escape their mad existence and drag others into it with them. Only the foulest of mortal souls are consigned to the Ginnungagap, and those that are find the Ginnvaettir awaiting them there.
Hel: Goddess of DeathSurtr, Surter: God of the Fire GiantsThrymr, Thrym: God of the Frost GiantsThe Demon Cults

----------


## Ghostfoot

Loot found:

*What?*
*Where?*
*Notes*

studded leather armor,greataxe,6 shortspears,sap,pouch with 4 hacksilver (ie 4 gp)
On Njarni the Traitor


Andøvan dagger (bronze +1 dagger),Andøvan barrow charm (unidentified) - gifted to skeletal king,ragged peasants outfit,spell component pouch,pouch with 26 hs and a chunk of amber with a large moth suspended in it (unappraised)
On Sibbe the Unkempt


each PC: a golden armband from Hastral the giant worth 300 hs
Given by Jarl Olaf Henrikson


2 stoppered gourds with strange-smelling liquid _(elixir of swimming, elixir of hiding)_
breastplate
heavy wooden shield
spear
battleaxe
pouch with 67 hs (gp)
On Styr the Ugly


bracers of armour +1
On Astrid the Mad

----------


## BelGareth

Hope it's safe to post now :P

I'm thinking a Northlander with the Jarl's son trait or possibly a huscarl with the fighter ACF



Can we choose two traits from those listed, or only 1 and then another from a different list as usual?

Thinking Fighter, though, I'm wandering the shieldwall style of combat would be effective here? (also question for other players)

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'm thinking a Northlander with the Jarl's son trait or possibly a huscarl with the fighter ACF


They're not mutually exclusive - you can do both! There's at least one jarl in the campaign that has a son as a huscarl. 

Also there is a difference between huscarl as title/ role and huscarl as a class/ archetype. You can be a Fighter (Huscarl archetype) without necessarily being appointed as huscarl to a jarl. And barbarians/ rangers/ skalds etc can be appointed huscarls without having class levels in Fighter (Huscarl).




> Can we choose two traits from those listed, or only 1 and then another from a different list as usual?


Both can be campaign traits if you want (OP updated)




> Thinking Fighter, though, I'm wandering the shieldwall style of combat would be effective here? (also question for other players)


If you go Fighter (Huscarl) then your adjacent allies don't also need the Shieldwall feat in order for you to benefit from your Shieldwall feat (only a shield).

----------


## BelGareth

Yay, campaign info!

I'll start reading, but I think, I might go the Huscarl route as discussed.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Yay invitation! Im down for this! Thinking of going with a Paladin or a Ranger.

----------


## BelGareth

Would it be too much to play a young son of the Jarl?
Maybe a bastard son turned huscarl?

I was thinking under the tutelage of Hallbjorn Bolverkson?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Would it be too much to play a young son of the Jarl?
> Maybe a bastard son turned huscarl?


How about the bastard son of a different (but friendly) jarl, come to make a name for himself and ally the families? I can dig out a likely candidate from the lore if that works. Jarl Olaf cold work at a pinch but it'd require me to tweak a bit and who knows I might overlook something. Also here's the background from one of the pregen characters which may help:

*Spoiler: Kolr Hákonson, Young Huscarl*
Show

Kolr (pronounced Cole) is a nephew of Jarl Olaf Henrikson. His father Hákon was Olafs youngest brother, though he died 12 winters ago from the slow fever. Kolrs three older brothers and one older sister have all become members of Olafs household guard, with the oldest being named a huscarl. Kolr, only nineteen, is still too young for that honor but seeks to advance his name and reputation since reaching the age of manhood. For the last couple of years he has chafed at the slow pace of life at Silvermeade, and with the sudden death of the Køenig last year, he thought sure the turmoil to follow would bring excitement, but Jarl Olaf kept a firm hand on his household and prevented the hot-blooded young man from traveling to Halfstead where he might get into trouble. Now with spring finally come and the Jarl set to give out favors among his household for the new year, Kolr is hoping to be given the opportunity for glory and to begin his training as a huscarl to the Jarl.






> I was thinking under the tutelage of Hallbjorn Bolverkson?


One-Eyed Sven will be a perfect mentor figure.

----------


## BelGareth

Oh perfect, another jarl works fine, would you prefer I make one or you dig one up?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Oh perfect, another jarl works fine, would you prefer I make one or you dig one up?


On reflection probably simplest if you invent one yourself.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Yay setting details! Im leaning towards playing a Nuk Spell-less Ranger, attached to the hall of the Jarl for the past few years. The logic and backstory of it is still forming in my mind, but figured Id give some details.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Nice. I hadn't spotted that alternate ranger class, but it looks perfect.

I'm not sure if it helps or hinders, but here's he backstory for the only Nûk pregen: 

*Spoiler: Breaks-the-Sky, Nûk Wanderer*
Show

The Nûklanders name is unpronounceable to the Northlanders of Jarl Olafs hold, but he enjoys hearing the word-song of his name said in their language as well and so does not correct them. Breaks-the-Sky is a member of the Nûk tribes of the frozen tundra in far Nûkland. A rarity among the Northlands, he made his way south across the peaks of Vastavikland and the forests of Seagestreland on a spirit journey before finally arriving at the Jarls hall in the midst of a blizzard. It has been a great honor for Jarl Olaf to host the exotic Nûklander in his hall for the winter, and Breaks-the-Sky has enjoyed the status of a favored, if curious, guest. Now, however, since Breaks-the-Sky has shared the Jarls hearth-meat he owes service in return and seeks a way to repay the Jarl as he continues his spirit journey.


...and fyi Nûk tend to be pretty low-tech so hide armour, dagger, javelin, shortbow, spear is pretty typical when in their home environment.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Hmmm ok looking at the setting info, there isnt much in the Traits that would serve a Nuklander. Maybe child of Heroes?

In terms of Deities, is Ullr ok to add to the list, maybe as a Northern or Nuk deity? Im planning on making a versatile ranger that can tangle at range or up close.

Also: Im guessing that favored enemy Human is probably a solid choice?

Edit the Second:  After doing some looking, would the Dual-Style Ranger be acceptable?  Basically, it means I only get 1 favored enemy, but I get double feats at every combat style level (one from each).  IF approved, could I go with Two-handed as one, and Archery as the other?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Hmmm ok looking at the setting info, there isnt much in the Traits that would serve a Nuklander. Maybe child of Heroes?


Very true, not many relevant campaign traits for non-Northlanders. You can take non-campaign traits if you would prefer.




> In terms of Deities, is Ullr ok to add to the list, maybe as a Northern or Nuk deity? Im planning on making a versatile ranger that can tangle at range or up close.


_Could_ do, although Nuk tend to worship animism/ animal spirits rather than gods (who allegedly betrayed them). If you're going Spell-less ranger it'll have little impact beyond fluff anyway.




> Also: Im guessing that favored enemy Human is probably a solid choice?


Always a solid choice, and particularly so here  :Small Smile: 




> Edit the Second:  After doing some looking, would the Dual-Style Ranger be acceptable?  Basically, it means I only get 1 favored enemy, but I get double feats at every combat style level (one from each).  IF approved, could I go with Two-handed as one, and Archery as the other?


Yes and yes. Dual-Style (2-hander + archery) is fine.

----------


## BelGareth

Speaking of, are we going to be doing combat/battle against mostly humanoids with the odd assortment of monsters?

or is that a, play and find out kind of thing?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Speaking of, are we going to be doing combat/battle against mostly humanoids with the odd assortment of monsters?
> 
> or is that a, play and find out kind of thing?


There's certainly a lot of humans (raiders/ factions etc) & animals ("megafauna") to be encountered. There are no orcs/ goblins/ kobolds etc in the Northlands but an abundance of trolls & giants inhabit the wilds. Layer on to that some biga$$ monsters for bada$$ heroes to confront, and for the skalds to sing of, and you pretty much have this campaign.

----------


## BelGareth

> There's certainly a lot of humans (raiders/ factions etc) & animals ("megafauna") to be encountered. There are no orcs/ goblins/ kobolds etc in the Northlands but an abundance of trolls & giants inhabit the wilds. Layer on to that some biga$$ monsters for bada$$ heroes to confront, and for the skalds to sing of, and you pretty much have this campaign.


Nice, thats good to know.

I'm still seriously considering doing a half breed, but the huscarl bastard son is calling to me as well...(iv'e considered doing both)....

----------


## Ghostfoot

I have mixed feelings about those new half-human options. I see how they're trying to add diversity/ flavour but then again there already seems to be plenty to work with. Plus I just have a personal preference (as a player) for human characters.

----------


## PeacefulOak

I hope you're OK with a nuk, then?  I could switch to Norlander (and yay extra feat), but I think being a nuklander really fits.

Trying to think of a good two-hander for Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer) to wield.  SRD has an Earth Breaker, apparently a rough heavy iron hammer.  I thought that might be good, or would you have a suggestion?  I mean, Greatsword is good, but I like the rough aspect of the Earth Breaker (and the fact that it's called an Earth Breaker doesn't hurt).

Another character generation question:  Mørkedrømevandrer is a bowyer, part of the old worship of Ullr (more backstory to come).  I would like to start with a masterwork Bowyer's (bow-maker's) kit, and use that to have crafted a Longbow.  Net cost of the two is the same as a Longbow, and with or without the tools I can make the DC to craft by taking 10.

Trying to figure out what traits to take.  Taking one to reduce Armor Penalties (Armor Expert), but I'd like to find one that ties me to the world a bit.  Maybe....


*Old Gods Follower*: Whether devout or not, you have learned and know the ways of the Old Gods.  These are the fathers of the current gods, forgotten elders that dwelt in hill and glen instead of hall and town.  You gain a +1 Trait Bonus to Knowledge Religion, and it is always a class skill for you.  Additionally, you gain a +1 trait bonus to two of the following skills: Perception, Craft, Perform (Oratory), Survival.

----------


## DrK

Thanks Ghostfoot. I like vikings.
I'll start reading up on it, possibly as a cleric or druid to give some magical support and healing.

----------


## BelGareth

WIP for Gunnar Hallvard, trusted warrior of Jarl Olaf

I went with a landowner instead, who was the child of heroes.

Went Slayer route, because of the sweet skill points, and the vanguard ACf seems to fit very well.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer)* is mechanically done I think, pending confirmation on my enquiries above.

Backstory is pretty much done in my head, just need to translate it into writing.

Anyone have a good image of a nordic elf with a silver/white mohawk (more meaning shaved sides of head, not super spikey hair).

----------


## Ghostfoot

Looking good, team! (& welcome, DrK!)




> I hope you're OK with a nuk, then?  I could switch to Norlander (and yay extra feat), but I think being a nuklander really fits.


Nûk is totally fine. As is X-blooded, to be honest. That's just me bringing my own player-bias to the table. 




> Trying to think of a good two-hander for Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer) to wield.  SRD has an Earth Breaker, apparently a rough heavy iron hammer.  I thought that might be good, or would you have a suggestion?  I mean, Greatsword is good, but I like the rough aspect of the Earth Breaker (and the fact that it's called an Earth Breaker doesn't hurt).


Harpoon? Spear? Both have flavour but I suspect not as optimal as you'd like.




> Another character generation question:  Mørkedrømevandrer is a bowyer, part of the old worship of Ullr (more backstory to come).  I would like to start with a masterwork Bowyer's (bow-maker's) kit, and use that to have crafted a Longbow.  Net cost of the two is the same as a Longbow, and with or without the tools I can make the DC to craft by taking 10.


Seems reasonable to me. That won't break the game.

PS also note Nûk have Elemental Resistance (cold) instead of Elven Immunities.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Looking good, team! (& welcome, DrK!)
> 
> 
> Nûk is totally fine. As is X-blooded, to be honest. That's just me bringing my own player-bias to the table. 
> 
> 
> Harpoon? Spear? Both have flavour but I suspect not as optimal as you'd like.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Nuk is ok (sorry I keep leaving out the accent, hard to use on my phone). 

Im honestly not aiming too hard at optimal, just playing with the mental image I had of this wild northern warrior with a complex background, who venerates the animals but is also seeking out the lore and history of one of the old gods, Ullr. Part of that image was this fluid combat style that switches between a bow and some sort of heavy weapon. My mental image was actually a heavy pole or blade made of wood or bone with jagged spikes/edges. I think the harpoon idea might actually fit quite well, has the same raw feel and could easily be said to be made of wood and bone.

Ill update the immunities to cold resistance. Any thoughts on the trait? I modeled it after one of the sailor ones, but I can go with something more generic if thats better.

Edit: I think Harpoon is an exotic weapon, not sure Im proficient out the gates with it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Any thoughts on the trait? I modeled it after one of the sailor ones, but I can go with something more generic if thats better.


Yeah that's all fine. Sorry I didn't realise you'd built your own. Looks really good.




> I think Harpoon is an exotic weapon, not sure Im proficient out the gates with it.


I guess not. There's a new hammer (greathammer) included in the campaign setting but it's inferior in every way to an earth breaker so no point in me recommending it as a substitute. Big hammers are a thing so earth breaker might be "the one".

----------


## PeacefulOak

And also it is exotic.  I find it odd how things get listed as Exotic sometimes, for little reason.

So, I've been doing some looking about on things that meet with the near-stone-age feel for the Nuk.  I found this, which lists a variety of weapons.

Then a google image search found.... this:



Which just looks awesome and savage.  I'm thinking it's like a Great Terbutje (Martial 2-handed, 1d10 19-20 x2, Slashing), and it would be a great fit for the character.  Is this a better fit?

----------


## Ghostfoot

I think the simple answer is, if it works for you, do it. 

Greatswords, greathammers & greatclubs are all a good fit in the wider setting, and both earth breaker & great terbutje would fit alongside pretty easily.

----------


## PeacefulOak

As his mother would frequently point out, the boy had been large ever since he entered the sunlight.  Born on the Dusk-day, the day when the eternal day ends and the eternal night begins, the boy was considered ill-omened from the start.  He grew swiftly and worked hard to make himself useful to the clan, learning to venerate the spirits of earth and stone, rain and wind, and the Great Animal Spirits that protect and shelter the People of the Reindeer.  Before too long (as the Nûk count time), the boy had grown to stand easily a head taller than the average Nûk and was learning to hunt and gather in the ways of the People.  The boy did not question his position in the clan or his lack of a name.  It was the way of his tribe that one ill-fated would not be named until the shoulder-women of the tribe saw the truth of that one's path.

On what for most would be their fiftieth naming-day, and for the boy was his fiftieth Dusk-day, a vision was shared between the boy and the oldest shoulder-woman of the tribe.  The vision began, as most do, with the massive shadow of the traitor god leading the People to the land of Day and Night.  The shadow faded, and left behind were the People.  From among them rose one who stood tall and proud, even as the sky opened and raindrops of steel fell to the earth, destroying the land piece by piece.  _FLICKER_  The vision again, this time the land is dark and the traitor god's shadow is one of brilliant light, and the tall Person who rose strode forth from the people.... and the iron rain fell away from the People's land.

They both awoke with a gasp, and from the lips of the shoulder-woman came the name the boy would carry out into the world: Mørkedrømevandrer, the Dark Dreams Wanderer.  It was clear that Mørkedrømevandrer would have to leave the people and learn the ways of the wild and rough folk of the southlands to prevent catastrophe for all.  In the minds of the Nûk time is a fluid thing.  The following six and a half decades were spent learning the ways of the southlanders. One of the greatest discoveries he made was a rarely referenced deity called Ullr, a god of the woods and wild things, a god of hunting and just battle, a god that was the foundation of honor.  He spoke nothing of this to his people, for they held a deep fear of the worship of gods, but he learned.

Before the winter, the Wanderer journeyed forth from his people and found himself wintering in the household of a powerful and respected Jarl.  Demonstrating his worth as a hunter and provider for the Jarl, he was allowed to stay and gained some small respect among these people, for whom he held little regard but much understanding.

~~~

Fluff done, I think.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Any thoughts on the backstory?  Too much, too little.... too weird?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Any thoughts on the backstory?  Too much, too little.... too weird?


Looks good to me!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Just to keep you updated, I've sent a few player invites out over the last week, waiting on responses.

----------


## Dexam

Greetings all, Ghostfoot has invited me to join this game. 

I'm currently looking at a Northlander with some variation of skald: either the Bard class with Skald campaign setting archetype; or the Skald class with the Dragon Skald archetype. 

The character would most likely be an apprentice of Ari Hrokson or Grimr Wisetooth; the big question is whether or not someone would be in a position to teach the character magic - the Bard (Skald) archetype is spell-less and replaces spellcasting with bonus Combat feats. 

Also, I don't have a great deal of experience with Pathfinder, so any advice from more experienced players would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Greetings all, Ghostfoot has invited me to join this game. 
> 
> I'm currently looking at a Northlander with some variation of skald: either the Bard class with Skald campaign setting archetype; or the Skald class with the Dragon Skald archetype. 
> 
> The character would most likely be an apprentice of Ari Hrokson or Grimr Wisetooth; the big question is whether or not someone would be in a position to teach the character magic - the Bard (Skald) archetype is spell-less and replaces spellcasting with bonus Combat feats. 
> 
> Also, I don't have a great deal of experience with Pathfinder, so any advice from more experienced players would be greatly appreciated.


Hey Dex, welcome!

A bard or skald to record (and commit) deeds of heroism sounds neat.

Let's say the mentor is Grimr Wisetooth. In this campaign setting bards & skalds tent toward covert/ discrete spellcasting (if any). Overt displays of high magic are often met with violent superstition (although in the heat of battle a few buffs here and there are fine and ignored as adrenaline etc by all involved). So any mentor will be focused on the non-magic aspects of the calling, and any magical aspects can be considered inherent rather than trained.

The reviews/ forums tell me that bard (skald) is less powerful than skald (dragon skald) due to the loss of spellcasting, which makes sense since optimizing 101 seems to be 'don't give up spellcasting'. Doesn't mean it is less fun to play though, just depends on how you feel about each offering. I'm fine with either.

----------


## Dexam

> Hey Dex, welcome!


Cheers! Glad to be aboard!




> A bard or skald to record (and commit) deeds of heroism sounds neat.
> 
> Let's say the mentor is Grimr Wisetooth. In this campaign setting bards & skalds tent toward covert/ discrete spellcasting (if any). Overt displays of high magic are often met with violent superstition (although in the heat of battle a few buffs here and there are fine and ignored as adrenaline etc by all involved). So any mentor will be focused on the non-magic aspects of the calling, and any magical aspects can be considered inherent rather than trained.
> 
> The reviews/ forums tell me that bard (skald) is less powerful than skald (dragon skald) due to the loss of spellcasting, which makes sense since optimizing 101 seems to be 'don't give up spellcasting'. Doesn't mean it is less fun to play though, just depends on how you feel about each offering. I'm fine with either.


Looking over the campaign info, I'd already come to the conclusion that no casting or subtle spells are the preferred options. In some ways that makes the potential selection of spells a lot easier - anything distinctive or flashy can immediately be discarded. However, the Dragon Skald has to take Alter Wind, Obscuring Mist, and Fog Cloud as their initial spell selections, and fog/mist conjuring could be hard to explain away. 

I'm currently leaning for Dragon Skald over Bard Skald. Even discounting spellcasting (or lack thereof), there are a lot of Bard class abilities that I doubt would see much use (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Well Versed). Being a viking-inspired setting, I'm assuming that there will be some longboat travel at some point? Otherwise "Sea Legs" replacing Bardic Knowledge becomes a bit of a wasted class ability.

That said, looking over some of the other setting info, the Spear Maiden Paladin archetype looks interesting as well... decisions, decisions.  :Small Confused:

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Cheers! Glad to be aboard!
> 
> 
> Looking over the campaign info, I'd already come to the conclusion that no casting or subtle spells are the preferred options. In some ways that makes the potential selection of spells a lot easier - anything distinctive or flashy can immediately be discarded. However, the Dragon Skald has to take Alter Wind, Obscuring Mist, and Fog Cloud as their initial spell selections, and fog/mist conjuring could be hard to explain away. 
> 
> I'm currently leaning for Dragon Skald over Bard Skald. Even discounting spellcasting (or lack thereof), there are a lot of Bard class abilities that I doubt would see much use (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Well Versed). Being a viking-inspired setting, I'm assuming that there will be some longboat travel at some point? Otherwise "Sea Legs" replacing Bardic Knowledge becomes a bit of a wasted class ability.
> 
> That said, looking over some of the other setting info, the Spear Maiden Paladin archetype looks interesting as well... decisions, decisions.


Welcome indeed!

I was hesitating between Spear Maiden and my final decision as well.  I'm certain some front-line would be well suited, and a little bit of arcane support also wouldn't go awry.  :)

----------


## Ghostfoot

> However, the Dragon Skald has to take Alter Wind, Obscuring Mist, and Fog Cloud as their initial spell selections, and fog/mist conjuring could be hard to explain away.


I read it as these spells are totally optional - they're added to the list of spells that you can choose to have as 'spells known', but must still be chosen as normal (at your discretion). 

I do think that beating a war drum that tames the wind spirits would be culturally acceptable though (vs say, summoning a celestial meat shield or casting burning hands).




> I'm currently leaning for Dragon Skald over Bard Skald. Even discounting spellcasting (or lack thereof), there are a lot of Bard class abilities that I doubt would see much use (Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Well Versed). Being a viking-inspired setting, I'm assuming that there will be some longboat travel at some point? Otherwise "Sea Legs" replacing Bardic Knowledge becomes a bit of a wasted class ability.


There will be a number of sea voyages, so Sea Legs will not be wasted.




> That said, looking over some of the other setting info, the Spear Maiden Paladin archetype looks interesting as well... decisions, decisions.


Yep, also a solid & fun choice...

----------


## BelGareth

Welcome!

And is good to know about the sea voyages!

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Welcome!
> 
> And is good to know about the sea voyages!


But will there be Sea Turtles? *does best pirate voice*

----------


## missmvicious

Hey guys, I also got an invite. This looks like its gonna be cool. I haven't tried pathfinder before so I might need a little help with the build. Fortunately I am off today so post physical therapy I'm gonna get going on my character sheet. Any suggestions for like a good first time pathfinder character?

----------


## Dexam

Hello and welcome missmvicious. 

I'm fairly new to Pathfinder as well, but from what I can tell it's basically 3.5E D&D with some tweaking. So I guess a lot depends on how familiar you are with 3.5E, but one of the things I've already noticed is to be careful with assumptions and to double-check how things work - things like class abilities, skills, and feats that are in both Pathfinder and 3.5 can work somewhat differently in Pathfinder. 

As for a character, non-spellcasting classes are usually easier to build/play (from a purely game mechanics & book-keeping perspective) than casting classes. My usual recommendation is to tell us about a character concept that you're interested in playing, and we can suggest some different options that might useful in building towards the concept. Having a read through the campaign info (here and here) might give you some character ideas.

----------


## BelGareth

Weclome!

I'm pretty familiar with PF, most major changes were to classes, and the focus on staying in one class, and some spellcasting, if you ignore spellcasting, you should be good.

d20pfsrd.com is pretty complete.

Don't forget Favored class bonuses though, when you start at 1st level, you choose a favorite class (some races can have more), and whenever you take a level in that class, you can choose a benefit (some classes have racial specific ones), +1 skill, or +1HP.

This covers the majority of what you need, point buy has changed (from 8's to 10's) and therefore is usually lower, Races are more powerful, etc....

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm a relative rookie with PF too. I've been playing an inquisitor character in a weekly game for the last 12 months but I've never DM'd a game before.

I agree that the biggest changes seem to be in the classes. Not massive changes to the 'feel' of the classes, but certainly additional or slightly altered class abilities. Also multiclassing/ dipping seems to be less appealing, and prestige classes have been somewhat superseded by archetypes which tweak a class right from level 1 all the way through (as opposed to having to prepare your build and then switch to the PrC later).

I think the best thing is to think of a concept and we can all pitch in to help with any technical or build questions to make it work. 

I don't even think that PF spellcasting is too big of a leap to be honest. At level 1 the options are pretty limited, and there is plenty of time to learn the rest as you go.

----------


## BelGareth

> I'm a relative rookie with PF too. I've been playing an inquisitor character in a weekly game for the last 12 months but I've never DM'd a game before.
> 
> I agree that the biggest changes seem to be in the classes. Not massive changes to the 'feel' of the classes, but certainly additional or slightly altered class abilities. Also multiclassing/ dipping seems to be less appealing, and prestige classes have been somewhat superseded by archetypes which tweak a class right from level 1 all the way through (as opposed to having to prepare your build and then switch to the PrC later).
> 
> I think the best thing is to think of a concept and we can all pitch in to help with any technical or build questions to make it work. 
> 
> I don't even think that PF spellcasting is too big of a leap to be honest. At level 1 the options are pretty limited, and there is plenty of time to learn the rest as you go.


This is true, but for some people, it hurts their brains when they see there is no concentration skill xD

----------


## Ghostfoot

How are we going with those character concepts, team? I don't need completed sheets yet but it'd be nice to get a feel for what the party might look like.

----------


## Dexam

I have a partially completed build for my Dragon Skald.

I'm looking for advice on:

- Traits: I've already taken Child of Heroes for extra skill points; I'm working with the idea that my character is the son of a (semi-)famous explorer and/or longboat captain, hence the rank in Profession (Sailor) and Linguistics. What is another good/appropriate choice?

- Feats: I've selected Skald's Vigor (with the intent to eventually take Greater Skald's Vigor); looking for at least one other option. Does Raging Song count towards feats that require Bardic Performance e.g. Extra Performance, Lingering Performance? The class ability says "A raging song counts as the bards bardic performance special ability for any effect that affects bardic performances.", so I'm assuming so.

- Spells: I've selected Daze, Know Direction, Mending, and Resistance for cantrips; and so far Restful Sleep for 1st; I need another 1st. Any suggestions/substitutions?

----------


## DrK

So slow on the uptake. Here is giant blooded shield maiden of Wotan.
Background and gear to do

But here is *Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  1 , *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 12/12, *Speed* 40
*AC* 13, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Reach  Longspear*  +5 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +4 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Heavy wooden shield*  (+3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

A viking skald and a giantess who follows Wotan/Odin the god of wisdom & madness - looks like this is going to be fun!

How is everyone placed to get character generation pretty much finalised by the end of this coming weekend?




> Does Raging Song count towards feats that require Bardic Performance e.g. Extra Performance, Lingering Performance? The class ability says "A raging song counts as the bards bardic performance special ability for any effect that affects bardic performances.", so I'm assuming so.


That sounds correct to me.

----------


## BelGareth

I've been stalling, but the mechanics are there, I'll try to finish up fluff.

----------


## Dexam

> A viking skald and a giantess who follows Wotan/Odin the god of wisdom & madness - looks like this is going to be fun!
> 
> How is everyone placed to get character generation pretty much finalised by the end of this coming weekend?


My apologies, I've been struggling to find enthusiasm with just about everything lately; I blame this time of year - I hate winter.  :Small Yuk: 

I was also hoping for some feedback on my requests for advice, but I've done some updates anyway:
- selected Extra Performance for additional Feat;
- taken Rune Reader as second Trait (figured that my skald should know how to read and write, and record our exploits for the ages);
- taken rank out of Linguistics (no longer required with Rune Reader Trait) and moved it to Knowledge (Geography);
- taken Cause Fear as additional spell (masked as a battle cry so fearsome that it makes enemies shake and/or run);
- purchased weapons, armour, and shield;
- given my character a name (Skorri Erlenson).

I'm still open to advice/suggestions.

Still need to purchase additional equipment, find a picture, and work on background/personality (other than being the child of a famous traveller, and being an apprentice skald). Mechanically should be good to go:

*Skorri Erlenson*
Male N Northlander Skald (Dragon Skald), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 9/9, *Speed* 30'
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Battleaxe *  +2 (1d8+2, ×3)
*  Shortbow  (Arrows (20))*  +2 (1d6, ×3)
*  Shortspear *  +2 (1d6+2, ×2)
*  Studded leather* , *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+3 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

> My apologies, I've been struggling to find enthusiasm with just about everything lately; I blame this time of year - I hate winter. 
> 
> I was also hoping for some feedback on my requests for advice, but I've done some updates anyway:


Yep, I feel you. Coldest day of the year today (so far).

I'm not going to be much better than you on build, but all looks fine from a flavour point of view.

If you want a wider set of traits to choose from there are a bunch (a huge number) on the PFSRD, many of which will be suitable for this campaign.

----------


## BelGareth

I was not able to finish my character, I'll try my best to get it done asap

----------


## Ghostfoot

Don't sweat it. I'm keen to start but don't want to rush you guys if you need a bit more time.

----------


## BelGareth

Ok, mechanically done. 

Will need to write up a backstory, but he's a local landowner (Hirdman) who is loyal to jarl Henrikson, his parents having been heroes who adventured with the Jarl.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Feels like we still need a bit longer for everyone to finalize characters. Bel's going to be away until the 7th so how about we aim to kick off around then - sound like a plan?

Sill waiting on missmvicious to join, and depending on what the end party makeup is I might throw in an NPC to pad out the overall party capabilities.

----------


## PeacefulOak

I'm down with that.  :)

----------


## DrK

Aside from adding a little more fluffy the shield maiden is ready to roll

----------


## Ghostfoot

Okay team, we're live  :Small Smile: . I'm looking forward to this one!

IC thread is here. A nice little level 1 intro to the epic Northlands saga.

Any questions just let me know. I'm sure I've overlooked something.

----------


## PeacefulOak

We didn't pick colors.  I officially pick whatever color I used IC.  :P

----------


## BelGareth

> Okay team, we're live . I'm looking forward to this one!
> 
> IC thread is here. A nice little level 1 intro to the epic Northlands saga.
> 
> Any questions just let me know. I'm sure I've overlooked something.


Ghost, can you put that link in the OP please?




> We didn't pick colors.  I officially pick whatever color I used IC.  :P


Oh yeah! I'll grab *Bold Red*

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ghost, can you put that link in the OP please?


Done.

I'll go DM Blue

----------


## Dexam

Sorry for the delay; it's been a hectic week. 
My IC post is now up, and I'm taking teal for speech colour.

----------


## Ghostfoot

A note on purchasing Magic Items and Services in the Northlands:

There are no Magic Marts in this game.

If you have a strong desire for a particular item, let me know and I might place it as part of a loot haul, or place a supplier.

Certain items will be available but not always to be simply purchased. 
First a supplier must be located - e.g. an appropriate cunning woman, godi (cleric) or master weaponsmith.Then the supplier might require tasks to be performed to 'earn' the items in question, rather than a simple monetary transaction.

The more wondrous the item in question, the more difficult or improbable it will be to source.

Signy Stone-Eye will gain access to _cure_ spells from level 3 as part of her cunning woman bloodline, so she will be able to act as party healer from that point.

----------


## Dexam

In the meantime, assuming that PC's don't get too badly wounded, Skorri can use Restful Sleep to double natural healing, so there is that... although it is extremely _meh_ at low levels; in fact, it's only around level 3 that it starts to equal or exceed Cure Light Would in terms of total HP healed. I'm just wondering if I should switch out Restful Sleep for CLW, and take Restful Sleep at level 3 or later? Thoughts?

Also, regarding Magic Items etc., I'd always assumed that magic items would be in short supply for this game; though how would you feel about Skorri crafting magic items for himself and others? I'm thinking mostly Craft Magic Arms & Armour - I'm having ideas of him etching Runes of PowerTM into weapons/shields/armour while reciting tales of Epic Heroism... or is this too obvious in terms of use of magic? At any rate, it's not something that would come up until at least Level 6, so plenty of time to think about it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> In the meantime, assuming that PC's don't get too badly wounded, Skorri can use Restful Sleep to double natural healing, so there is that... although it is extremely _meh_ at low levels; in fact, it's only around level 3 that it starts to equal or exceed Cure Light Would in terms of total HP healed. I'm just wondering if I should switch out Restful Sleep for CLW, and take Restful Sleep at level 3 or later? Thoughts?


My 2-cents as DM, looking at what the adventure holds in the early levels, unless you go really off-piste CLW is going to get more use than Restful Sleep.




> Also, regarding Magic Items etc., I'd always assumed that magic items would be in short supply for this game; though how would you feel about Skorri crafting magic items for himself and others? I'm thinking mostly Craft Magic Arms & Armour - I'm having ideas of him etching Runes of PowerTM into weapons/shields/armour while reciting tales of Epic Heroism... or is this too obvious in terms of use of magic? At any rate, it's not something that would come up until at least Level 6, so plenty of time to think about it.


I'm totally fine if PC's want to take Crafting feats. There will be plenty of downtime between (& sometimes within) adventures to do so. With overtly magical/ wondrous items you'll just need to be mindful of the reactions of others - a low-level unknown who climbs walls with slippers of spider climbing will possibly be viewed as a demon-spawned trickster whereas a renowned hero with a flaming sword is more likely to be viewed as truly blessed by the gods themselves. Heck, s/he probably wrestled it from the gods in a test of mettle.

Summoning magic in particular is generally viewed as universally intolerable.

----------


## Dexam

> My 2-cents as DM, looking at what the adventure holds in the early levels, unless you go really off-piste CLW is going to get more use than Restful Sleep.


Okay, updated Restful Sleep to CLW - I'll just have to try to be careful/subtle with any casting. 




> I'm totally fine if PC's want to take Crafting feats. There will be plenty of downtime between (& sometimes within) adventures to do so. With overtly magical/ wondrous items you'll just need to be mindful of the reactions of others - a low-level unknown who climbs walls with slippers of spider climbing will possibly be viewed as a demon-spawned trickster whereas a renowned hero with a flaming sword is more likely to be viewed as truly blessed by the gods themselves. Heck, s/he probably wrestled it from the gods in a test of mettle.


It's the reactions of others to the crafting of magic items that concerns me. If my character goes into a forge and walks out a week later with glowing spear and magic helmet, are others going to be okay with it? Or will they start reaching for torches and their favourite lynching ropes?

----------


## Ghostfoot

I feel bad attacking you with a ditch at level 1. Let's make the falling damage  nonlethal.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I hope you guys are okay with how this game is going...I quite like that it has a few skill challenges and interactions to start with since you're squishy level 1's but I promise we'll have some real action pretty soon.

----------


## BelGareth

Oh man, i totally forgot to post!!!

will do

----------


## DrK

Did I miss an IC post?

Edit: yes, yes I did.

----------


## PeacefulOak

I certainly am enjoying the game!

Im excited to see where this goes!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Phew! I got busy for a bit and when I came back wondered if everyone had unsubscribed  :Small Eek: .

But no problem, a gentle pace will work best for me. I've got an after-work team dinner tomorrow so will be back with you again in a couple of days.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I don't mind if you want to interact more with One-Eyed Sven before we move on - just let me know and I'll tweak the description. I figured just easier to keep things moving as a default right now.

----------


## Dexam

8, 9, 10... The RNG has a sense of humour.

----------


## BelGareth

Dang, that is one hell of a boon.

Nice!

----------


## PeacefulOak

Agreed.  Oh!  I owe this game a post.

----------


## Dexam

Given my usual luck with rolls, that boon is going to come in very handy.

----------


## DrK

> Given my usual luck with rolls, that boon is going to come in very handy.


That's what I thought as well.

----------


## BelGareth

> That's what I thought as well.


Do you mean Dexam's, or yours? :P

----------


## Dexam

> Do you mean Dexam's, or yours? :P


*Spoiler*
Show




 :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm aiming to update in a few hours, if anyone else wants to act first... :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

> I'm aiming to update in a few hours, if anyone else wants to act first...


Nope, Freyja is happy to ignore a small yappy dog

----------


## Ghostfoot

I know we've only really just started this game, and I don't like to tinker with the rules every 5 minutes, _but_ I recently became aware of the background skills variant rules and thought that they looked quite cool.

Basically each character would receive +2 skill points per level to spend on (arguably) less useful skills that add flavour/ depth.

Keen?

----------


## PeacefulOak

More skill points for flavor is good. :) I rarely argue with more skill points.

----------


## DrK

Yes! As a low skill point character anything that helps would be great

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cool, let's do it then.

Let me know if you have any questions/ confusion with it. I've updated DMPC Signy so you can copy what I've done if you want.

----------


## Dexam

I already have some background skills built into my character, but as a more skilled class, I could afford to do it. I guess this means that I have two more skill ranks to spend.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I already have some background skills built into my character, but as a more skilled class, I could afford to do it. I guess this means that I have two more skill ranks to spend.


Yeah that sounds right. You can always spend 'normal' skill points on background skills if you want. Basically each level you get 2 extra skill points, and each level you must spend minimum 2 skill points on background skills.

----------


## Dexam

Well, this is an interesting development...  :Small Eek:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Well, this is an interesting development...


Can't have you just prancing round meadows making skill checks all campaign  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

> Can't have you just prancing round meadows making skill checks all campaign


I was enjoying the gentle moving carts, picking flowers and petting stray dogs. It felt much safer!

----------


## PeacefulOak

Now we have a hard decision.  Attempt to pursue, or return and report.

----------


## DrK

> Now we have a hard decision.  Attempt to pursue, or return and report.


Pursue! Better try and fail than not try

----------


## BelGareth

ouch, we need someone to track em, up and at em Peaceful!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Signy the only daughter left.


Signy is your DMPC. So no daughters left!

----------


## BelGareth

WE MUST AVENGE OUR HONOR, AND THE JARLS HONOR (also, he might kill us if we return without them)

FIND THEM OR VALHALLA!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> WE MUST AVENGE OUR HONOR, AND THE JARLS HONOR (also, he might kill us if we return without them)
> 
> FIND THEM OR VALHALLA!


definitely this sums up the spirit of the campaign!




> PF so this is survival right?
> 
> Survival - (1d20+4)[7]


yep that's the one. just roll higher :-)

----------


## BelGareth

> definitely this sums up the spirit of the campaign!
> 
> 
> 
> yep that's the one. just roll higher :-)


just roll higher, lol, story of my life!

THEN IT IS VALHALLA!

(side note, Last kingdom season 3 just came out on netflix, woot!)

----------


## PeacefulOak

Ok, totally mean question here.... but could I have used Odin's Blessing to reroll that Will Save?

I'm fine with having failed if that makes the plot easier, but I totally would have done it given the option.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ok, totally mean question here.... but could I have used Odin's Blessing to reroll that Will Save?
> 
> I'm fine with having failed if that makes the plot easier, but I totally would have done it given the option.


Fair question - you could have used it, and perhaps have endured a round or two longer, but would have eventually succumbed (ongoing effect, DC increases each round, and also the event is important to the plot). 

Then I would have given you back your Odin's Blessing in the spirit of fairness.

I figured it simpler to cut-out the rerolling. Here it is, for completeness:

Round 1
Will DC15 or sleep (Odin's Blessing reroll)
Gunnar (1d20)[5]
DDW (1d20+1)[21]
Freyja (1d20+1)[20]
Skorri (1d20+1)[16]
Signy (1d20+2)[3]

Round 2
Will DC16 or sleep
DDW (1d20+1)[15]
Freyja (1d20+1)[9]
Skorri (1d20+1)[17]

Round 3
Will DC17 or sleep
Skorri (1d20+1)[19]

Round 4
Will DC18 or sleep
Skorri (1d20+1)[9]

----------


## BelGareth

DM cast's impending doom!

it has a scaling DC!

Pwned!

Ah well, worth a try. Let's go get our Honor back!

----------


## Dexam

Skorri could've totally taken out all the enemies by himself in just 3 rounds~  :Small Tongue: 

The sensible thing to do would be to let the jarl know what has happened... _*eyes Wisdom score*_... *LEROY JENKINS!!!* 

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## PeacefulOak

So that natural 1 was BS, so here goes a Boon Roll!

(1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So that natural 1 was BS, so here goes a Boon Roll!
> 
> [roll0]


Glad someone managed the DC12!!

----------


## PeacefulOak

And DDWs great rolling trend continues! ><

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Do I know if the hills will be easier to pass on horseback than the fens?


Travelling through the Moors should be quicker than winding through the Hills.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Ok, thanks. I was thinking of the ground conditions, like if the moors were softer earth than the hills the horses could maintain higher speed in the hills, so I appreciate the confirmation.

----------


## BelGareth

SOO much knowledges!!

awesome stuff, i tried to channel my inner Uhtred!

Just finished season 3 of last kingdom, SOOOOO good!

----------


## PeacefulOak

So DDW will get the horses if he can (awful rolls notwithstanding), and catch up with the group if they want to start following.

Can I take 10 on survival to track them?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ok, thanks. I was thinking of the ground conditions, like if the moors were softer earth than the hills the horses could maintain higher speed in the hills, so I appreciate the confirmation.


The path through the Trollfist Hills will be winding and stony/ uneven, but possibly less perilous if it has recently been cleared out by the jarl's men. Travelling through the Moors should be quicker but will pass through more of the Barrow Lands, which are well known to be hazardous.




> So DDW will get the horses if he can (awful rolls notwithstanding), and catch up with the group if they want to start following.
> 
> Can I take 10 on survival to track them?


Yep, rounding up your horses and tracking the kidnappers through the night will be fine (I've rolled separately). I'll post to that effect in the next couple of days when I get a bit of spare time.




> SOO much knowledges!!
> 
> awesome stuff, i tried to channel my inner Uhtred!
> 
> Just finished season 3 of last kingdom, SOOOOO good!


I've not seen Lost Kingdom, but I can sense the awesomeness!

----------


## BelGareth

> I've not seen Lost Kingdom, but I can sense the awesomeness!


the Last Kingdom

It's amazing. focuses more on the Saxon part of the saxon and dane stories.

Think Vikings but better. (post Ragnar)

The author created a character (Uhtred), who is historically related to him, and is the lord of a minor fasthold called Bebbanburg. They had this weird tradition of calling each successor the same name, so it's impossibly hard to know which one did what, historically speaking. So he took a character he made, and inserted him into the major conflicts of the time, making him the crux of them all (and usually the reason why one side won or lost), but there is no historical reference to him being present, but because of how it's written, it works, and it's genius.

Also, being english, and having grown up there, makes even better.

Either way, i strongly recommend it.

----------


## DrK

> the Last Kingdom
> 
> It's amazing. focuses more on the Saxon part of the saxon and dane stories.
> 
> Think Vikings but better. (post Ragnar)
> 
> The author created a character (Uhtred), who is historically related to him, and is the lord of a minor fasthold called Bebbanburg. They had this weird tradition of calling each successor the same name, so it's impossibly hard to know which one did what, historically speaking. So he took a character he made, and inserted him into the major conflicts of the time, making him the crux of them all (and usually the reason why one side won or lost), but there is no historical reference to him being present, but because of how it's written, it works, and it's genius.
> 
> Also, being english, and having grown up there, makes even better.
> ...


The books are better. Also good is the Bernard Cornwell Arthurian trilogy for a dark ages feel of the King Arthur myth

----------


## BelGareth

> The books are better. Also good is the Bernard Cornwell Arthurian trilogy for a dark ages feel of the King Arthur myth


I bet, i need to read them. I thoroughly enjoyed the Ceaser books by Conn Iggulden. I'm trying to push through Dune right now, but Bernard's series and the expanse series are on my short list.

----------


## DrK

> I bet, i need to read them. I thoroughly enjoyed the Ceaser books by Conn Iggulden. I'm trying to push through Dune right now, but Bernard's series and the expanse series are on my short list.


Those ceasar books were really good. Loved the depiction of Brutus as this killing machine. His books about Atilla the Hun are also really good and I think he's started a medieval one.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Hustle would kill the horses, almost guaranteed.... but we'd get there quickly.  I think our runner would be even worse off if we hustled on the horses.

DDW doesn't have any method for healing at the moment, so that non-lethal damage would stick unless our wise woman has anything left?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> DDW doesn't have any method for healing at the moment, so that non-lethal damage would stick unless our wise woman has anything left?


Healing comes online a little later (level 3?) for Signy's cunning woman archetype. She's out of potions.

Skorri has CLW, but might find better uses for that.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Hmmm... normal for our walker plus forced march seems the optimal plan, otherwise were killing our horses and heavily damaging one of our heavy hitters.

I think thats probably what we should do?

EDIT: Spell less Ranger also gets some healing at level 3.  Yay future options!

Totally forward-thinking here, what sorts of terrains tend to be around?

----------


## Dexam

> Skorri has CLW, but might find better uses for that.


He only gets two spells per day and as he's "totally not a caster" (_*wink-wink*_), they're pretty saved for emergency uses only i.e. someone falls into negative HP territory. 

That reminds me - I owe this game an IC post; I'll try to get something up today-ish.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Totally forward-thinking here, what sorts of terrains tend to be around?


Around here it's mostly forest, moors & hills. And sea of course (and therefore lots of coast, whatever terrain that technically counts as). Further afield there are plenty of mountains ringing the North Sea, and as one heads further north (which you will get the chance to) you'll encounter sub-arctic & arctic versions of the same.

----------


## DrK

Had we decided to get aw riggle on and take the most direct route?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Had we decided to get aw riggle on and take the most direct route?


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




You've decided to take the northernmost path through the Moors, which is the path that Sibbe and her two accomplices have taken with the kidnapped daughters. Also should be the quickest route as the paths through the hills and through the forest will probably each be more difficult terrain.

The only question was whether Freyja would hustle to keep up with the horses, or alternatively the horses could slow to Freyja's pace and everyone would incur forced march checks.

If you haven't made a decision by the time I get around to posting IC I'll just make a call on it for you.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> *Spoiler: Map*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've decided to take the northernmost path through the Moors, which is the path that Sibbe and her two accomplices have taken with the kidnapped daughters. Also should be the quickest route as the paths through the hills and through the forest will probably each be more difficult terrain.
> 
> The only question was whether Freyja would hustle to keep up with the horses, or alternatively the horses could slow to Freyja's pace and everyone would incur forced march checks.
> ...


The slow mode is absolutely the best option. Each horse will take 1d6 damage, and Freyja might take 1d6 non-lethal damage. Every other option is harder on the party.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> The slow mode is absolutely the best option. Each horse will take 1d6 damage, and Freyja might take 1d6 non-lethal damage. Every other option is harder on the party.


Cool. I'll update on this basis. Steady as she goes.

----------


## BelGareth

am i missing the map posted?

----------


## PeacefulOak

It's up in a spoiler now.

----------


## Ghostfoot

yeah sorry had to add that map in a few hours after the post as I was on dodgy wifi while on holiday

first fight of the adventure!!

----------


## BelGareth

I see it now. Had to quote the post just to find the link.

I think imgbox has stopped working...testing

*Spoiler*
Show

<image code is below this>

<image code is above this>


Maybe it's just me.

Gah, I had to mess with my Security Badger addon for chrome, figured it out though.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Phew. Thought I was going to have to find yet another hosting site  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hey Bel, did you forget to hit "submit" in the IC?  :Small Wink:

----------


## BelGareth

> Hey Bel, did you forget to hit "submit" in the IC?


sorry, sorry, sorry. 

I'll look now.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Woot!  Ghostfoot, you're up for both Signy and the Skellingtons I think!

----------


## Ghostfoot

All good Bel. 

I will get onto our DMPC and evil baddies when I'm home from work later.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Just acquainting myself with the PF mount/ mounted combat rules, which I think I have understood as "No Ride skill + untrained mount = suck".

Especially given this: 


> Mounts that do not possess combat training (see the Handle Animal skill) are frightened by combat.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Just acquainting myself with the PF mount/ mounted combat rules, which I think I have understood as "No Ride skill + untrained mount = suck".
> 
> Especially given this:


That's about right.

----------


## BelGareth

I was curious about that, which is why I dismounted Gunner as fast as possible.

----------


## Dexam

Is Raging Song optional? i.e. can allies like spell casters choose to not be affected?

Also, I'm assuming that the 3.5e rule of moving while drawing a weapon requires a BAB of +1 or better applies to PF.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Is Raging Song optional? i.e. can allies like spell casters choose to not be affected?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that the 3.5e rule of moving while drawing a weapon requires a BAB of +1 or better applies to PF.


Yep pretty sure it's optional as per SRD:




> when the skald begins a raging song and at the start of each allys turn in which they can hear the raging song, the skalds allies must decide whether to accept or refuse its effects.


And your assumption seems correct per SRD here.




> If you have a base attack bonus of +1 or higher, you may draw a weapon as a free action combined with a regular move.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Unfortunately I think Freyja will miss out on the AoO due to flat-feeties.




> I was curious about that, which is why I dismounted Gunner as fast as possible.


Vikings are not bred for mounted combat. It's unholy!

----------


## PeacefulOak

Neither are Nuklanders, as evidenced by my not-great roll even with higher ground advantage (which is the real advantage to horseback).

----------


## PeacefulOak

How close do I think we are to our destination?  Also, this creature seems to be intending to obstruct our path, yes?  In a "go through me, or I'll hunt you and tear out your throats" kind of way.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> How close do I think we are to our destination?  Also, this creature seems to be intending to obstruct our path, yes?  In a "go through me, or I'll hunt you and tear out your throats" kind of way.


On this map (below) you are currently on the northernmost trail, where the other trail through the hills is just about to emerge from the forest and converge with your trail before entering the Barrow Lands. About 8 miles from destination. Sorry can't edit the map right now to show it as I'm at work.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




And yup, it's definitely looking obstructive. To retrace your steps and try to circumvent the bog would take some time, and wading/ swimming to bypass it feels like a very bad idea.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm hoping to update this game tomorrow if anyone else wants to act in the interim.

----------


## DrK

Still happy to wait to receive the charge of the weird bog dog

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cool sounds good. I had a work project blow out so missed my posting window earlier this week. Hope to get to it in the weekend.

----------


## DrK

Freyja's Attack of opportunity (1d20+5)[*25*] Dam (2d6+5)[*15*] x2 if braced polearms applies?

Will save (1d20+2)[*19*] vs DC 14

----------


## DrK

Excellent  :Small Smile: 
- the Critical threat (1d20+5)[*21*] extra damage (4d6+10)[*25*], still x2 (or extra multiple) if braced.

EDIT: if 21 confirms then 40 damage  :Small Smile:

----------


## Dexam

Skorri's Will save (1d20)[*17*] (-2 shaken, +1 morale) vs DC 14





> EDIT: if 21 confirms then 40 damage


I think the hound is undead, so sadly no crits - hopefully double damage, though!

If your "Axe to grind" trait applies (is Freyja the only one threatening the hound when the AoO happens?), that's another 1 or 2 points of damage.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I think the hound is undead, so sadly no crits - hopefully double damage, though!
> 
> If your "Axe to grind" trait applies (is Freyja the only one threatening the hound when the AoO happens?), that's another 1 or 2 points of damage.


Sadly undead (no crit) and not actually charging (no double damage). But a nasty hit and +1 damage for the "Axe to grind" trait.

Plus some nice saves so far.

----------


## PeacefulOak

(1d20+1)[*19*] Will save of DOOM!

Hopeful Attack... (1d20+3)[*16*] to hit for (1d10+4)[*11*] damage.

Unless I'm panicked, that is...  BOOYAH!

----------


## BelGareth

By gods....

*Will* - (1d20)[*9*] vs DC 14

edit: bah gawd! He has children!

----------


## Ghostfoot

I am loving the characters & attitudes that you guys have brought to the game here - a bunch of hard-core vikings (and hangers-on) for sure!

----------


## PeacefulOak

> I am loving the characters & attitudes that you guys have brought to the game here - a bunch of hard-core vikings (and hangers-on) for sure!


Thanks!  I'm really enjoying the game as well.


So... who should step forward as our champion?  I'm fine volunteering as tribute, but I'm not 100% sure I'm the best choice.

----------


## DrK

Freyja the GIantess Paladin would volunteer

Also, just watched the Game of THrones.... Exciting episode!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Also, just watched the Game of THrones.... Exciting episode!


I am still a couple of seasons behind - lucky me I still have heaps to look forward to!!!

----------


## Dexam

I'm certainly enjoying this game, and looking forward to its continuation.  :Small Smile: 

As much as Skorri would love to do it for the glory and bragging rights, I think that either Gunnar (due to rank) or Freyja (due to being best warrior so far) should be our champion. 

As for Game of Thrones... I've seen one episode (the first), so I've got a lot to catch up on  :Small Tongue:

----------


## PeacefulOak

> As for Game of Thrones... I've seen one episode (the first), so I've got a lot to catch up on


You're one episode ahead of me!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Freyja the GIantess Paladin would volunteer


Want to do anything interesting or shall I just roll initiative for Freyja vs skeletal champion? 

No rush I've just been to an old friend/ colleagues funeral today so my minds not on it right now.

----------


## DrK

> Want to do anything interesting or shall I just roll initiative for Freyja vs skeletal champion? 
> 
> No rush I've just been to an old friend/ colleagues funeral today so my minds not on it right now.


I'll roll out a suitable challeng provably at the weekend if thats ok
My condoloences on the funeral.

----------


## Dexam

> Want to do anything interesting or shall I just roll initiative for Freyja vs skeletal champion?


I've just posted IC, mainly as an excuse to give Freyja a subtle buff (Resistance) in case the skeleton has some kind of fear aura or other shenanigans. Would starting an Inspiring Rage be considered too much interference in a one-on-one fight?




> No rush I've just been to an old friend/ colleagues funeral today so my minds not on it right now.


My condolences on the loss of your friend. I don't want to speak for everyone else, but I think we can agree for you to take as long as you need.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'll roll out a suitable challeng provably at the weekend if thats ok.


All good. I'll just pop this here for when you're ready:

Initiative
Skeletal Champion (1d20+5)[16]
Freyja (1d20+1)[20]
Neither of you flat-footed.




> Would starting an Inspiring Rage be considered too much interference in a one-on-one fight?


I'd probably let that slip through as okay given it's nature (ie it fits thematically and isn't a flashy buff like enlarge or girallon arms or similar).

----------


## Ghostfoot

> EDIT: as the 18 and 16 missed I've assumed the 15 misses.


Yep sure does, it's well armoured with breastplate + shield. 

Quite the duel!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Hps 2/10!!


Aren't you at 4/12? I'd hate for those 2hp to be the difference...

----------


## DrK

> Aren't you at 4/12? I'd hate for those 2hp to be the difference...


Yes you are correct... things have improved fractionally

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Yes you are correct... things have improved fractionally


Twice as healthy, sadly not for long.

----------


## DrK

> Twice as healthy, sadly not for long.


Ouch, yup, I was schooled there by the skeleton.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Urgent question:  What is the leader/followers doing now that our champion has fallen?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Urgent question:  What is the leader/followers doing now that our champion has fallen?


The skellies? They stand aside to leave you in peace. Eventually to shamble back to their barrow (if you let them).

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm planning to update his thread tonight. I'll just move you forward through the barrows unless anyone wants to do anything different (if so, now's the time to post!).

Also, given current player numbers I'll bot Bel/ Gunnar for the time being. I haven't heard from Bel for a while now but hopefully he's back sooner or later, he usually is (his sig says "super busy"...).

----------


## Dexam

So our options are the NW causeway, the SW causeway, or climb the NE side of the tor.

NW causeway seems the most obvious route - it's closer, and doesn't require climbing.
SW causeway is most far away - we'd need to go around the tor to get to it, which increases our chances of running into undead.
Either or both causeways are likely to be guarded.
Climbing is most direct, but potentially the most risky and may possibly take the longest or the shortest, depending on how well we handle our climb; it's also unlikely to be guarded. 
Related question - does a shield's ACP apply if you're just carrying it (i.e. slung over shoulders/strapped to back), and not actually wielding it? I would assume not, but best to check.
Also, a boarding axe grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Climb checks to scale wooden or other penetrable surfaces, such as ice - does the tor count as a "penetrable surface" i.e. dirt/earth, or is it stone? Edit: never mind, I just re-read the description and saw "mound of packed earth", so I'm guessing the bonus applies?

Thoughts on how we approach? If the ACP doesn't count for a slung shield, and the boarding axe bonus does count, I'm thinking Skorri might vote for the climb option.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> does a shield's ACP apply if you're just carrying it (i.e. slung over shoulders/strapped to back), and not actually wielding it? I would assume not, but best to check.


correct, only if worn




> Also, a boarding axe grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Climb checks to scale wooden or other penetrable surfaces, such as ice - does the tor count as a "penetrable surface" i.e. dirt/earth, or is it stone? Edit: never mind, I just re-read the description and saw "mound of packed earth", so I'm guessing the bonus applies?


correct (I think). Kinda like a climbing pickaxe

also, since I didn't say it as explicitly in the IC as I thought I had - the undead are more 'herding' you than 'hunting' you. They're leaving the way to the Tor open and unimpeded.

----------


## PeacefulOak

I think a two-pronged attack would be good.  If DDW and Skorri climb the bluffs, we can hunker down until the other 3 can lead the horses around to the causeway.  Then I can "pull them" by firing arrows into their midst, and the rest of the party can engage from behind.  (DDW would say all this IC as well, if you'd like I can transpose it there)

----------


## DrK

> I think a two-pronged attack would be good.  If DDW and Skorri climb the bluffs, we can hunker down until the other 3 can lead the horses around to the causeway.  Then I can "pull them" by firing arrows into their midst, and the rest of the party can engage from behind.  (DDW would say all this IC as well, if you'd like I can transpose it there)


SOunds good for the two pronged assault

----------


## Ghostfoot

> the other 3 can lead the horses around to the causeway)


all of your horses were ditched at the entrance to the Barrow Lands, so they won't be an encumbrance here

----------


## PeacefulOak

> all of your horses were ditched at the entrance to the Barrow Lands, so they won't be an encumbrance here


Whoops!

Editing the thing.

----------


## Ghostfoot

So:

DDW & Skorri to climb the tor & wait to ambush.

Freyja, Gunnar & Signy to walk up the causeway from the far side (Signy trailing a little behind, with the dog).

Sound like a plan? If so, let's have some Climb (DC 8) and Stealth checks from DDW & Skorri please.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Climb: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Stealth: (1d20+6)[*11*]


Edit:  Really?  Those rolls couldn't be reversed?  ><

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Climb: [roll0]
> Stealth: [roll1]
> 
> 
> Edit:  Really?  Those rolls couldn't be reversed?  ><


hooray for distance penalties!

----------


## PeacefulOak

So, group A has been seen, but is 200' out.  That's three rounds of just running, and a fourth round of move and engage.  Meanwhile, man with Bow and Witch with Spells will be making life difficult.



Also... no fair!  Big bad mean witch gets to use crazy spells!  :P  Just kidding... I'ma kill her.

Strategery.... Have to divide that focus.  DDW is going to act this round.


Edit: Boy o Boy do I hope that:  A) 15 hits the witch, and B) that dropping to the ground will make up for that 6.  :P

----------


## Dexam

How strictly are we following the round-by-round? i.e. would Skorri have already had time to put away his boarding axe and pull out his bow following the climb, therefore being able to attack or take other actions this round; or am I going to have to use the first round to swap weapons? 

Also, what's the terrain like on the top of the Tor? i.e. could someone run/charge unimpeded, or is it prevented by difficult terrain?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> How strictly are we following the round-by-round? i.e. would Skorri have already had time to put away his boarding axe and pull out his bow following the climb, therefore being able to attack or take other actions this round; or am I going to have to use the first round to swap weapons? 
> 
> Also, what's the terrain like on the top of the Tor? i.e. could someone run/charge unimpeded, or is it prevented by difficult terrain?


Sure, you can have a free weapon-swap.

Terrain is unimpeded, so charging is fine.

----------


## Dexam

And a natural 1 on the attack roll.  :Small Frown: 
Pretty good stealth check, though.

*Spoiler: Actual image of Skorri right now*
Show






I hope this isn't an indicator of the battle to come.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Is there any way for DDW to move at an angle to remove the cover penalty?  If so, then he does that.


Edit:  ... second shot, not so impressive.

Edit the Second:  Holy crap, 9 damage didn't take down an arcane caster?  That's ROUGH.  I really hope she's on death's door.

----------


## Dexam

Well, that was a much better roll than my first one  :Small Tongue: 
Still not a hope of hitting, what with cover, protective spells, etc.

@PeacefulOak: don't forget that standing from prone is a move action, so I doubt you'll get to move to a better position and shoot as well.

Likewise concerned that 9 damage didn't drop her... we're in pretty bad shape with 2 of our party already heavily wounded, both of them heavy-hitters. 

Still, assuming she's the Witch class (with d6 hit dice) and +1 Con bonus... at 2nd-3rd level, they'd average 11-16 HP i.e. entirely reasonable.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Rolling to confirm Crit!

(1d20+5)[*14*] for (1d8+2)[*10*] additional damage

----------


## Dexam

Rolling to confirm the crit:
(1d20)[*17*]
(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

oh dear (for me) it looks like that might be the end of my wicked witch, Sibbe.

And I didn't even get to use burning gaze spell. I was looking forward to that!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hey team

Well done on getting (almost) the the end of Part 1: Spring Rites. Up soon is Part 2: Wyrd of the Winter King.

BelGareth/ Gunnar won't be rejoining us for the time being. Before I open a re-recruitment, if you know of anyone who may wish to join either ask them to send me a PM or send me their details.

Cheers
GF

----------


## DrK

> Hey team
> 
> Well done on getting (almost) the the end of Part 1: Spring Rites. Up soon is Part 2: Wyrd of the Winter King.
> 
> BelGareth/ Gunnar won't be rejoining us for the time being. Before I open a re-recruitment, if you know of anyone who may wish to join either ask them to send me a PM or send me their details.
> 
> Cheers
> GF


Hey Ghostfoot, cheers. 
I'm not aware of anyone at the moment I'm afraid. Redzimmer or Starbin are often up for something so you could always ask the crowd in my Age of Worms game?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Just waiting for Oak to enjoy his moment of glory then I'll move us on.

Might try to get a re-recruitment up tonight since no one has taken the bait yet.

----------


## DrK

> Just waiting for Oak to enjoy his moment of glory then I'll move us on.
> 
> Might try to get a re-recruitment up tonight since no one has taken the bait yet.


Hoping we reach level 2 after this chaos  :Small Smile:

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Just waiting for Oak to enjoy his moment of glory then I'll move us on.
> 
> Might try to get a re-recruitment up tonight since no one has taken the bait yet.





> Hoping we reach level 2 after this chaos


Sorry, vacation tends to mean an actual reduction in my computer time.

I too am hoping for a level up.  New goodies abound!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Sorry, vacation tends to mean an actual reduction in my computer time.
> 
> I too am hoping for a level up.  New goodies abound!


All good. Level two is very close. A little bit of tidying up first.

Re-recruitment is up, here. Feel free to weigh in.

----------


## PeacefulOak

My use of the term "Wild one" is a call-back to my previous interaction with Runa, trying to ground her with familiarity.

Thinking of level 2... I think I'll be taking "Cold" as my first favored terrain.  Seems... apt.  ;)

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Thinking of level 2... I think I'll be taking "Cold" as my first favored terrain.  Seems... apt.  ;)


Yup, that will be very optimal. Cold, water, forest, hills....that's about all I see for hundreds of miles. Looking through the nice old-school Wandering Monsters tables in the Northlands Campaign Guide it breaks them into Summer and Winter with the caveat that the summer tables should only be used at the height of summer. Go figure.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Re-recruitment is up, here. Feel free to weigh in.


Re-recruitment is closed. PM me if you have any thoughts/ comments/ preferences. They all look pretty good to me, we're spoiled for choice.

I thought I could run Signy as more of a support/ non-combat NPC if you want, so we can probably take 1-3 of the submissions depending on appetite.

We'll aim to make a decision by end of weekend.

----------


## Mercurion 2

Hi Folks,

Glad to be on board!  I've skimmed through the IC thread so am reasonably familiar with the story so far and will wait on how you want to get the new characters incorporated into the group.

Look forward to playing with you all.

--Merc

----------


## atlastrembles

Hey everyone! Really stoked to be playing with you all as The White That Walks. Will catch up on the IC in the meantime and familiarize myself with everything.

----------


## DrK

Welcome to the Norse savagery guys

----------


## Starbin

Here!  And looks like *this* is probably available.  Heltinne is ready to prove herself worthy of of her ancestors...

_Lo there do I see my father; Lo there do I see my mother and my sisters and my brothers; Lo there do I see the line of my people, back to the beginning. Lo, they do call to me, they bid me take my place among them, in the halls of Valhalla, where the brave may live forever.

Norse Battle and Burial prayer, 13th Warrior_

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hi new recruits, welcome to the game :-)

Turns out I'm pretty busy IRL for the next ~48 hours so plenty of time to get familiar with things.

You are all welcome to join the game as part of Jarl Henrikson's recently arrived evac-team if you wish. If that doesn't suit for some reason then you can join shortly thereafter. We'll be wrapping up this section and on to the next.

Also, I'll be giving you a bit more wealth shortly too, so if starting equipment has been a problem there's assistance coming soon.

May the Norns favour you as you face your wyrd!

----------


## Starbin

Id be fine with Heltinne being part of the war party, but it depends on if you think shed be called upon for this ... based on a tenuous relationship at best.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Id be fine with Heltinne being part of the war party, but it depends on if you think shed be called upon for this ... based on a tenuous relationship at best.


Maybe since they were headed into the Barrow Lands the Jarl thought it best to grab a spirit-touched to accompany the group hoping for some protection against the accursed dead. So not so much a warrior as a "lucky charm".

----------


## Dexam

Hail and welcome new recruits!

I really need to make an IC post in response the Jarl's arrival and reward; but real life has been super busy lately. Hopefully I'll have something up in the next 48 hours.

----------


## Starbin

> Maybe since they were headed into the Barrow Lands the Jarl thought it best to grab a spirit-touched to accompany the group hoping for some protection against the accursed dead. So not so much a warrior as a "lucky charm".


Makes sense to me ... Ill try to post a Newbies Perspective post tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## atlastrembles

Having caught up on the IC, I don't think it makes sense that White That Walks would be part of the Jarl's evac team. A Nuk with a polar bear companion would definitely be out of place and noticed. I think it makes more sense that my PC would be waiting somewhere for Dark Dreams Wanderer like back at the feasthall in Silvermeade or along the route. Maybe even meets the party at the Tor, but separate from the Jarl's party?

DM, party, what do you think?

----------


## Mercurion 2

Ok, just made an introductory post to palce Knorron, the troll-touched rogue, into the scene as part of the rescue party.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Having caught up on the IC, I don't think it makes sense that White That Walks would be part of the Jarl's evac team. A Nuk with a polar bear companion would definitely be out of place and noticed. I think it makes more sense that my PC would be waiting somewhere for Dark Dreams Wanderer like back at the feasthall in Silvermeade or along the route. Maybe even meets the party at the Tor, but separate from the Jarl's party?
> 
> DM, party, what do you think?


It feels like we're at the denouement of the story, so that's one thing to consider.  In terms of whether or not the Jarl would have brought you... if you're a skilled tracker, then he most certainly would have with your skills with the wild and your familiarity with the Wanderer.  For me, I'd be A-OK with you joining the force.

----------


## atlastrembles

> It feels like we're at the denouement of the story, so that's one thing to consider.  In terms of whether or not the Jarl would have brought you... if you're a skilled tracker, then he most certainly would have with your skills with the wild and your familiarity with the Wanderer.  For me, I'd be A-OK with you joining the force.


This is actually a great point. I'll work up an intro post. :)

----------


## Starbin

I May need to go back and adjust my post ... while a 17 Charisma certainly commands attention, Im not sure it matches the Holy Spit! factor of a polar bear-riding tundra elf  :Small Smile:   :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry to interrupt your intros. Feel free to continue with any intro banter prior to this event unfolding.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Oh, whoops!

Sorry, I already posted.

Somewhat related, I have a hard time actually playing low charisma characters.  ><  I think sometimes the answer is simply to have it such that while my words may be polite, my inflection or delivery (or wild-haired Nuk appearance) just makes it that much less impactful.

----------


## Starbin

For me, I try to think about my other attributes.  My high Int, low Cha characters tend to be acerbic, biting or impatient with those around them.  Or they are extremely well spoken, but oblivious to those around them.  For lower Int low Cha ones, (especially from more Warrior or primitive cultures) I go with matter-of-fact, no holds bared.  You are an excellent warrior, but why do you smell like yak piss?   You do magic?  I thought you were just frail and weak.  Good to know.

YMMV of course ...

----------


## Ghostfoot

A quick note on languages for the newcomers, as I skim the sheets:

Heltinne & WTW - you have Common noted as a language. FWIW this is refluffed as "Nørsk" in the Northlands. Note this excludes reading/ writing Nørsk which is a second language slot of it's own (Runic). Common does exist as a separate language in it's own right but is the trade tongue of the southlands and not commonly used in this campaign setting.Heltinne - I _think_ you still get Celestial as a bonus language since you're aasimar?Knorron - since you have Int 12 I think you have an extra language slot to spend. Other than the usual monster languages, relevant campaign options include Runic (written Nørsk), Andøvan (long-dead human inhabitants of the land), or Seagestrelander (barbarian tribes of the near south-west). If you choose a monster language ask & I'll tell you if it will be relevant or not.

----------


## Starbin

> A quick note on languages for the newcomers, as I skim the sheets:
> 
> Heltinne & WTW - you have Common noted as a language. FWIW this is refluffed as "Nørsk" in the Northlands. Note this excludes reading/ writing Nørsk which is a second language slot of it's own (Runic). Common does exist as a separate language in it's own right but is the trade tongue of the southlands and not commonly used in this campaign setting.Heltinne - I _think_ you still get Celestial as a bonus language since you're aasimar?


Ive updated to the Nørsk (reading only).  And because Heltinne is a Scion of Humanity, she lost the celestial language.  As Røb Zømbie might say, shes more human than human ..

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ive updated to the Nørsk (reading only).  And because Heltinne is a Scion of Humanity, she lost the celestial language.  As Røb Zømbie might say, shes more human than human ..


Cool, that's easy then....& White Zømbie - that reminds me of many fond/hazy summer memories of drinking beer as a high school student  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Mercurion 2

> A quick note on languages for the newcomers, as I skim the sheets:
> 
> Heltinne & WTW - you have Common noted as a language. FWIW this is refluffed as "Nørsk" in the Northlands. Note this excludes reading/ writing Nørsk which is a second language slot of it's own (Runic). Common does exist as a separate language in it's own right but is the trade tongue of the southlands and not commonly used in this campaign setting.Heltinne - I _think_ you still get Celestial as a bonus language since you're aasimar?Knorron - since you have Int 12 I think you have an extra language slot to spend. Other than the usual monster languages, relevant campaign options include Runic (written Nørsk), Andøvan (long-dead human inhabitants of the land), or Seagestrelander (barbarian tribes of the near south-west). If you choose a monster language ask & I'll tell you if it will be relevant or not.


OK, I'll go with Seagestrelander then, under the assumption Knorron would have dealt with them more often than long-dead inhabitants. :)

----------


## Ghostfoot

> OK, I'll go with Seagestrelander then, under the assumption Knorron would have dealt with them more often than long-dead inhabitants. :)


Yeah that works well. Thralls (slaves) are most often Seagestrelanders, and there's also a bit of trade with the tribes of Seagestreland, so interaction is very common.

----------


## atlastrembles

I've updated my sheet as well, loving this campaign already. Kudos to Ghostfoot for running something super immersive and with such a distinct style.

----------


## Mercurion 2

Hi all,

My apologies for my lack of posting.  For whatever reason, I have been struggling mightily to get engaged and come up with a suitable post, and I really cant explain why.

I like my character concept.  I like the others characters.  I like the setting.  The posts are very well written and interesting.  All of the players seem like the sort of folks I enjoy gaming with.  And yet Im coming up dry here. Its really perplexing.

I think it might be best for me to bow out now, rather than try to muddle through it, so that you can offer the slot to someone else if you choose.  I REALLY hate bailing on a gameI think Ive only ever dropped one game before, and to be fair it was a terrible gamebut Id rather do it now than after my character gets well established and you all have to figure a way to drop and replace.

Truly sorry about this.  As I said, the game looks great, which is what makes this hard to explain.  Hope you all enjoy it, and I hope to cross paths with you again in the future.

Cheers,
Merc

----------


## Starbin

Well, it sucks when you cant get your mojo rolling on a game ... I think were probably all patient enough to work through that with ya, but totally understand the choices of time and commitment.  Whatever your decision, happy gaming!

----------


## Ghostfoot

As Starbin says, we're happy to give you a bit of time if you would like it. I find a bit of action (ie combat) always helps when the interactions are stalling and we haven't really done anything much yet.

But equally, if you want to bail out no hard feelings. If you change your mind and want to stick with it then let me know in the next ~24 hours.

----------


## Mercurion 2

Very much appreciated, Ghostfoot, but I think now is the time for me to bow.   Hope you all enjoy the game, it looks like a good one.

Cheers,
Merc

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hoping to update this game IC tomorrow, all going well  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

Hey,

Ghostfoot has asked me to fill the empty spot.  As I first will need to read myself into the story (see where you are) and then figure out where I'm supposed to be (with you, on the way as 'the cavalry' if needed, or simply at home blissfully unaware), I'll probably not post in the IC for now.

Also I'll be going on holiday on Saturday and while I have WiFi (at least, two of the three locations have it for sure, the third maybe), I'll be slow the coming two weeks.

----------


## PeacefulOak

I think the +1 Andovan Dagger is something that I'll pass along to someone else who was present for the fight.  Either Skorri or Signy seem like good candidates?  Thoughts?

Also, this amber with moth in it is odd.

----------


## DrK

> I think the +1 Andovan Dagger is something that I'll pass along to someone else who was present for the fight.  Either Skorri or Signy seem like good candidates?  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, this amber with moth in it is odd.


I'm thinking Skorri or Signy as well, not something the giantess would use. 


Welcome Farothel!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'm thinking Skorri or Signy as well, not something the giantess would use. 
> 
> 
> Welcome Farothel!


Yes, welcome farothel! Look forward to you joining when you're ready.

Give the dagger to Skorri I reckon. With this many PC's I'll dial Signy down as more of a utility/ non-combat build so don't expect her to get too close to the action

----------


## farothel

> Yes, welcome farothel! Look forward to you joining when you're ready.
> 
> Give the dagger to Skorri I reckon. With this many PC's I'll dial Signy down as more of a utility/ non-combat build so don't expect her to get too close to the action


I can join at any time, but where do you want my character?  Is he with the party, or at the jarl's mansion, or somewhere else?

----------


## Starbin

> Hi new recruits, welcome to the game :-)
> 
> Turns out I'm pretty busy IRL for the next ~48 hours so plenty of time to get familiar with things.
> 
> You are all welcome to join the game as part of Jarl Henrikson's recently arrived evac-team if you wish. If that doesn't suit for some reason then you can join shortly thereafter. We'll be wrapping up this section and on to the next.
> 
> Also, I'll be giving you a bit more wealth shortly too, so if starting equipment has been a problem there's assistance coming soon.
> 
> May the Norns favour you as you face your wyrd!


This post might help ...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> This post might help ...


Yep, either is fine. Im about to bring the party back home.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Yep, either is fine. Im about to bring the party back home.


And level up...?  ;)

----------


## farothel

Okay, I'll read the full IC tomorrow and do a first post (if for nothing else than to find the topic back more easily thanks to the 'I posted there' check mark).  :Small Smile: 

EDIT: as youngest and probably least experienced member of the warband, I assume that it would be Bjorn's task to lead the found horses.  So if anybody wants to say something to him while he gives back the reins of the horses, they can do so.

EDIT2: link to my character sheet, in case it's needed until ghostfoot puts it into the first post (if still needed if this episode is finished).

----------


## PeacefulOak

So we need to sum up the adventure?

Let's get our kennings up and running, friends!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So we need to sum up the adventure?
> 
> Let's get our kennings up and running, friends!


Yes! Up to you how in depth you want to go though. You can hand wave it with a one liner if youd prefer. I figured since you have a skald in the ranks Id give you the option :-)

----------


## Dexam

Hail and welcome newcomers! 

My apologies to all - I've been taken over by real life lately, so I need to do a lot of catch up. I'll go over the IC & OOC posts later today, and try to post something as soon as I can.

----------


## farothel

> Hail and welcome newcomers! 
> 
> My apologies to all - I've been taken over by real life lately, so I need to do a lot of catch up. I'll go over the IC & OOC posts later today, and try to post something as soon as I can.


no problem for me.  I'll be spending most of my day stuck in a metal tube without internet access anyway (as well as a couple of hours on airport WiFi if I bother with it), so take your time.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Just a couple of minor tweaks for Bjorn:

Could you add a portrait to the sheet when you get a moment pleaseCommon is not a free language in this game, so with +1 Int you'll get Nordic & _either_ Runic _or_ Common (not both).

----------


## farothel

I'll do those tweaks to Bjorn's character sheet when I come back from holiday, as I don't have all my stuff with me (I already have a picture, I just can't get it to show on the site).  I doubt it's that urgent.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'll do those tweaks to Bjorn's character sheet when I come back from holiday, as I don't have all my stuff with me (I already have a picture, I just can't get it to show on the site).  I doubt it's that urgent.


All good, no urgency  :Small Smile:

----------


## PeacefulOak

Would a Masterwork Composite Longbow (+3) be available?

If not, then DDW will offer his reward to another of the group (our giantess perhaps) stating that the Greatsword is more than reward enough for the day's venture.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Would a Masterwork Composite Longbow (+3) be available?
> 
> If not, then DDW will offer his reward to another of the group (our giantess perhaps) stating that the Greatsword is more than reward enough for the day's venture.


Seems fair that you can have the MW base weapon for free (ie a MW composite longbow) and if you want to add any special attributes (ie +3 Str or something else eg silver/ mithral etc) then you can pay the excess.

So in this case, yes the weapon is available for an extra 'cost' of 300hs (ie 300gp)

Edit: but do check with me on any other special attributes desired as some may not be readily available

----------


## farothel

I've updated my character sheet.  Removed the common language (as my mother was a scribe, keeping the literacy was more logical from the background).
I've simply made my battle axe Masterwork, and with the money I've changed one of my daggers into a silver dagger.
I've added a link to a picture I have, but I don't seem to be able to get it to show on the sheet.

I have two questions: 
-in the recruitment thread there is in 'the big 16' a link to the 'bacrground skills' rule, but in the OOC there is not.  Is this optional rule in effect or not?
-how easy is it to get potions and things like that?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I have two questions: 
> -in the recruitment thread there is in 'the big 16' a link to the 'bacrground skills' rule, but in the OOC there is not.  Is this optional rule in effect or not?
> -how easy is it to get potions and things like that?


Background skills are in effect

Non-fantastical potions are available (eg CLW, Shield of Faith) from the old cunning woman Odi or similar. If you want anything that feels overtly magical then please ask first.

----------


## farothel

> Background skills are in effect
> 
> Non-fantastical potions are available (eg CLW, Shield of Faith) from the old cunning woman Odi or similar. If you want anything that feels overtly magical then please ask first.


Added background skills and 1 potion of CLW.

----------


## Dexam

Hi all, apologies for my lack of posting lately. Life has been super busy - my colleague at work left for another company recently and there are no current plans to replace him, so I'm doing the job of two people. On top of that, my wife got sick, so I've had double parent duty at home, and very little spare time.
Sorry for not letting you know sooner - my wife is feeling a bit better, so hopefully I will be able to return to posting again soon.
Dexam.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Hi all, apologies for my lack of posting lately. Life has been super busy - my colleague at work left for another company recently and there are no current plans to replace him, so I'm doing the job of two people. On top of that, my wife got sick, so I've had double parent duty at home, and very little spare time.
> Sorry for not letting you know sooner - my wife is feeling a bit better, so hopefully I will be able to return to posting again soon.
> Dexam.


That does sound like a lot to have on your plate all at once. I hope your wife recovers swiftly and things settle down at work for you. Everything always goes to pot in my household when my wife gets sick.

Thanks for letting us know. That's no problem - we'll just cruise along and you can jump back in when you're ready. Take your time!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Also, if anyone wants to take a Masterwork Tool (or similar eg backpack, instrument etc) or MW armour/ shield (no full plate or tower shields) instead of a MW Weapon you may.

----------


## farothel

> Also, if anyone wants to take a Masterwork Tool (or similar eg backpack, instrument etc) or MW armour/ shield (no full plate or tower shields) instead of a MW Weapon you may.


I'll stay with my axe.  It sort of makes sense in the setting that I would inherit my father's best weapon when I take service with the Jarl.

----------


## atlastrembles

I'll avail myself of a MW Hide Shirt instead of a weapon. Updated my sheet to reflect such. Will post in a moment.

----------


## farothel

who's turn is it?  I think this tale has almost finished, unless something else is about to happen.  :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

Sorry all. I unsubscribed from the IC thread. Will catch up later today. And no doubt select a MW spear as that's her style.

Did we level up Ghostfoot?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Did we level up Ghostfoot?


Not quite yet. Nearly.

I'll update IC today or tomorrow with next events.

_Edit:_

Mission - hunt down the outlaws

Question - forest or hills?

----------


## atlastrembles

Let's see what I know!

*Knowledge Nature* - (1d20+6)[*24*] = +1 (Guidance)

EDIT - For someone who just got here a week ago, unsurprisingly, not much! ;)

----------


## Starbin

*Geography* - (1d20+4)[*18*]
*Nature* - (1d20+0)[*5*]

And at DC 10, even the untrained can roll!

----------


## farothel

Geography: [roll0]
nature: [roll1]

----------


## farothel

Sorry for the double post, but I posted the previous one too quickly and apparently when you do that, the rolls dissapear.

Geography: (1d20+1)[*4*]
nature: (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Actually I've rolled those checks for you, I just omitted to pop them in the IC post. Have added now.

Nothing material changes - between the group you hit all DCs anyway.

----------


## DrK

Freyja would prefer hills to forests

----------


## Starbin

So can someone link the posts that discuss Styr the Ugly?  Im presuming we all o ow about him and why the Jarl wants him dead ...?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So can someone link the posts that discuss Styr the Ugly?  Im presuming we all o ow about him and why the Jarl wants him dead ...?


http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...7&postcount=20

Here's the link of what's been briefly disclosed earlier.

The group met Hallbjorn and a bunch of tired huscarls returning from a fruitless hunt for Styr the Ugly.

----------


## Starbin

Thanks - I remember reading that the first time, but I think I grouped them all together in my mind and presumed them all dealt with.  

Onward, I suppose!

----------


## farothel

I don't have a preference for hills or forest, either is fine with me.

----------


## atlastrembles

Ditto, whichever route we choose, White That Walks will follow!

----------


## PeacefulOak

I like the armor idea, taking a masterwork Chain Shirt if that's all good.

I'd love to work on upgrading my bow over time as well if possible - upgrading it to composite and masterwork maybe?

DDW thinks that there could be real benefit to searching the forest, but will accept the judgement of the group.

Do we have a cultural / positional leader to the group?

----------


## farothel

> Do we have a cultural / positional leader to the group?


I would say the Skald, the Oracle and the Huscarl are the most likely candidates.  They all three have a social position that make them candidates to be the leader of a group like this.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I would say the Skald, the Oracle and the Huscarl are the most likely candidates.  They all three have a social position that make them candidates to be the leader of a group like this.


Yeah culturally it previously would have been Gunnar or Skorri as the most martial human, now Bjorn

----------


## farothel

I've modified my last post to ask for preferences in hills or forest.  I assume from the responses here it's going to be hills, but my hcaracter doesn't know that.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Looks like the votes are narrowly for the hills so I'll update to that effect shortly

----------


## Dexam

Hi all,

I know that I haven't been posting much in the past few weeks, and I apologise for that, but I just thought I'd let you know that on top of me doing the job of two people, my wife having an epileptic seizure, and my son having his tonsils out; yesterday my daughter broke her leg and will be in a cast and wheelchair for at least 6 weeks (including her upcoming 6th birthday party this month).
Verily, when it rains, it pours; so I'm going to be on a bit of a hiatus from this game for at least a couple of months. Hopefully things will eventually improve and I'll be able to rejoin, but until then I'll wish everyone good gaming.

Best regards, Dexam.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hey Dex

Sure does sound like it's all happening at once. Sorry to hear about all of that. I can certainly empathize with your daughter's situation - my five year old did the same the day before school finished up for last summer holidays. Very frustrating for her (although she was a legend among her friends).

I hope your family have a speedy recovery. Take your time. You're very welcome to rejoin if/ when things settle down, no rush.

All best
GF

----------


## DrK

> Hi all,
> 
> I know that I haven't been posting much in the past few weeks, and I apologise for that, but I just thought I'd let you know that on top of me doing the job of two people, my wife having an epileptic seizure, and my son having his tonsils out; yesterday my daughter broke her leg and will be in a cast and wheelchair for at least 6 weeks (including her upcoming 6th birthday party this month).
> Verily, when it rains, it pours; so I'm going to be on a bit of a hiatus from this game for at least a couple of months. Hopefully things will eventually improve and I'll be able to rejoin, but until then I'll wish everyone good gaming.
> 
> Best regards, Dexam.


Oh dear, rough stuff. I hope all goes well and we see you again the near future. 

Regards

----------


## PeacefulOak

So, we have 2 Nuklanders who only need a small amount of sleep I believe.

Between the two of us we should always be able to have someone up.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'll move you on towards the campsite at the next opportunity, unless there's anything you wish to do first.

----------


## farothel

I don't think there is at the moment.  At least not for Bjorn.

As to camping, I think we can put two guards up almost the entire night.  Between the two Nuks, one of which is up almost the entire time (and they don't need the extra rest to recharge spells I think), we can have one of them and one of the others awake at all times.  Unless you have other ideas.

----------


## DrK

Yup camping and  a pair of guards sounds good. Don't want to be be ambushed by a troll!

----------


## farothel

I guess we're going to need survival rolls to pick up the tracks.  Or if I recall correctly we have a bear with us as riding animal.  Maybe the bear can sniff out who we need (or at least the troll so we can evade it for now).

If we need survival rolls and it's allowed, I'll do the 'help another' action, as my survival isn't all that good.

(1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry my bad - move OR standard action

----------


## Starbin

Coolio.  PS - He has +2 Initiative and Reflex saves during winter months.  Let me know if its not Winter, or starts to get super hot.

----------


## farothel

@Ghostfoot: what kind of horses do we have?  Are they trained in combat?  Just to know if my surprise action has to be to dismount or not.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Coolio.  PS - He has +2 Initiative and Reflex saves during winter months.  Let me know if its not Winter, or starts to get super hot.


It's the beginning of spring at the moment. Cool but not snowy. The adventure will jump forward some months at times, so I expect you'll hit winter periods from time to time.




> @Ghostfoot: what kind of horses do we have?  Are they trained in combat?  Just to know if my surprise action has to be to dismount or not.


Light horses, not combat-trained. Northlanders tend to prize horses as too valuable to be used in combat.

----------


## farothel

Okay, then my surprise round action is easy.  Dismount and get ready for combat.
And hopefully the dice will let me actually hit something (I don't think I've already hit something on this forum).  :Small Mad:

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be away for a congress from Sunday until Wednesday.  While I will have internet access, I probably won't have much time to check things here.  So I'll be gone for a couple of days.  If it becomes my turn and the troll is in range, I'll just try to hit it.  The GM can roll for me if needed.

Just to be sure, you weren't waiting for me, right?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just to be sure, you weren't waiting for me, right?


I think it's back with me. I've been busy/ sick but all good as of this morning so will get onto it shortly.

----------


## farothel

How about that, I might actually have hit something.  That would be a first on this forum.

Sorry I went first even though I have the worst initiative, but as I'm away the next 4 days, I thought to get my first round action in before I left so you wouldn't have to wait for me.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> How about that, I might actually have hit something.  That would be a first on this forum.
> 
> Sorry I went first even though I have the worst initiative, but as I'm away the next 4 days, I thought to get my first round action in before I left so you wouldn't have to wait for me.


First blood! Congratulations! That is indeed a hit (provided you make it past its attack of opportunity  :Small Eek: !).

No problem on the post order. I normally say 'post in any order' if the PC's are in a group. Have amended the post to show this.

----------


## Starbin

So I think we should get theyd actions for the Charge first ... AOOs would come if the troll ran through threatened areas, right?  And Im guessing the troll is large, so if he has reach we might not get much for AOOs ... aside from our resident giantess.

----------


## farothel

I won't get any from where I'm standing on the map.  But I think I can get in there without provoking one as well, although it might be on the edge of rule abuse.  :Small Tongue: 
I use my move action to go from where I'm standing (U13) to T14.  That doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity if I'm right.  Then I do a free action 5 foot step from T14 to T15 and if I read it correctly a 5 foot step doesn't give an attack of opportunity either.

If you think that this is a bit too much rule abuse, just let me take the attack of opportunity for the team and the rest can move in without problem.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So I think we should get theyd actions for the Charge first ... AOOs would come if the troll ran through threatened areas, right?  And Im guessing the troll is large, so if he has reach we might not get much for AOOs ... aside from our resident giantess.


Yep I make it DrK gets an AoO on it as it closes. I may have misunderstood the positioning of others so let me know if you feel aggrieved by where I've placed you.




> I won't get any from where I'm standing on the map.  But I think I can get in there without provoking one as well, although it might be on the edge of rule abuse. 
> I use my move action to go from where I'm standing (U13) to T14.  That doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity if I'm right.  Then I do a free action 5 foot step from T14 to T15 and if I read it correctly a 5 foot step doesn't give an attack of opportunity either.
> 
> If you think that this is a bit too much rule abuse, just let me take the attack of opportunity for the team and the rest can move in without problem.


Normally you can't move using a move action plus perform a 5ft step in the same round. So it'd be a move action U13->T14->T15, which would provoke since it has reach. Then a standard action to hit it.

----------


## farothel

OK, I don't have my books here right now, so no problem.  I'll take it's AoO for the rest of the team.  I'll probably have one of the best AC and HP of the team anyway and if he's large, he has a penalty hitting me (which reminds me, don't we get a bonus for hitting something large).

----------


## Starbin

There isnt a bonus to hit them, but large creatures take a hit to attack and AC.  Of course their increase in Str often makes the to hit penalty moot  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

I hope you're not waiting for me.

And as an FYI: from the 1st of December until the 8th I'll be out and I most likely won't be having any internet in the middle of the Red Sea on a boat.

----------


## Starbin

Im going to hope its by choice and not a kidnapping .., :Small Big Grin: 

Have fun

Ill try to post soon

----------


## Ghostfoot

Here's the troll AoO while we're waiting:

Troll AoO vs Bjorn: Bite (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (2d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## farothel

> Here's the troll AoO while we're waiting:
> 
> Troll AoO vs Bjorn: Bite (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (2d6+4)[*8*]


Great, that's a miss.  Well, probably a hit that my armour deflects, but the important bit is that it doesn't do any damage.  :Small Cool: 

now everybody can pile in and we can beat the troll to death.  And Bjorn will have his first story.

----------


## farothel

Just so you know, I'll be away without internet access next week, from December 1st until the 9th.  Bjorn will continue to hack away at the troll, so if needed, the GM can roll for me.  For the rest he will follow.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just so you know, I'll be away without internet access next week, from December 1st until the 9th.  Bjorn will continue to hack away at the troll, so if needed, the GM can roll for me.  For the rest he will follow.


Thanks for the heads up. 

I'll aim to post in 1-2 days. I'm out tomorrow night, so more likely the evening after - busy time of year. Hopefully atlastrembles is back online soon.

----------


## farothel

Apparently I have WiFi here anyway.  Although they can't guarentee it the full trip, as we might go too far out of the coast to catch the signals.  So while I might reply at times, it will be at irregular times (I'm here to do other stuff than reply as well).

----------


## DrK

Ah ha, a critical threat! 
 - (1d20+8)[*17*] to confirm; total damage would be (4d6+17)[*31*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ah ha, a critical threat! 
>  - [roll0] to confirm; total damage would be [roll1]


Very nicely done!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

Can I go again, or is there someone else who needs to chop at it first.
I should have WiFi until the end of the trip, but I might not be on much.  It's difficult if your in a boat on choppy seas.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Can I go again, or is there someone else who needs to chop at it first.


We're officially out of combat now, so go for it.

----------


## Starbin

Just to be clear, no stuff on the troll or tracks headed to a lair?  Ive read the Hobbit - there should be a trove filled with ancient elven artifacts right under our noses!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just to be clear, no stuff on the troll or tracks headed to a lair?  Ive read the Hobbit - there should be a trove filled with ancient elven artifacts right under our noses!


Sadly no troll-loot lying around. Seems Bilbo was a liar  :Small Annoyed: 

I'll move you on to the next encounter shortly, after a moment for a well-earned victory celebration. Trolls can be brutal for level 1 characters!

----------


## farothel

We went through it quite well I feel.  Of course, a crit helped quite a lot.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Starbin

Yay, a crit from our biggest gun, no less!  But Heltinne is ready to move on if theres nothing worth searching for here.

----------


## farothel

okay, time to move on I think.

----------


## DrK

> Yay, a crit from our biggest gun, no less!  But Heltinne is ready to move on if theres nothing worth searching for here.


I think that's biggest in height rather than effectiveness

----------


## farothel

I guess we're waiting for Ghostfoot to let us know if any of those idiots (or what else do you call people who pass out drunk in the middle of troll country) wake up while we bind them.  :Small Yuk:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I guess we're waiting for Ghostfoot to let us know if any of those idiots (or what else do you call people who pass out drunk in the middle of troll country) wake up while we bind them.


Yep, 'idiots' sums them up pretty good. 

Will aim to update shortly now that Christmas eating and festivities are over. Hope you all had a good time  :Small Smile: .

----------


## farothel

> Yep, 'idiots' sums them up pretty good. 
> 
> Will aim to update shortly now that Christmas eating and festivities are over. Hope you all had a good time .


I have some friends coming over tomorrow, so I'm currently up to my arms in cooking stuff.  I'm making a navarin of wild boar and as dessert I'm making my chocolate mouse.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sounds amazing. 'Tis a delicious time of year  :Small Big Grin: .

Took me a while to work through the complexities of asleep/ perception/ grapple/ pin/ tie up rules but I think I mostly got it, with a few DM assumptions thrown in.

----------


## Starbin

I guess I should have mentioned gagging folks.  Oh well :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

> I guess I should have mentioned gagging folks.  Oh well


They're drunk, sleep deprived and still not fully awake.  We should be able to handle them.  If we take out a few, the rest will probably surrender.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I guess I should have mentioned gagging folks.  Oh well


Yeah I wondered about that. Found this feat Muffle but of course no one has that yet (or ever). I guess some sort of opposed stealth or CMB check could have done the trick. Maybe next time.

----------


## farothel

Who's turn is it?  I hope you're not waiting for me?  :Small Eek:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Who's turn is it?  I hope you're not waiting for me?


DrK/ Freyja still to go.

Sorry, I've been on vacation this last week and they've only yesterday hooked up the internet connection as promised.

----------


## farothel

> DrK/ Freyja still to go.
> 
> Sorry, I've been on vacation this last week and they've only yesterday hooked up the internet connection as promised.


No problem.  I hope the holiday is fun.  I have to wait two months and a half before I can go.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You guys are brutal. They didn't have a chance!

----------


## farothel

I guess we have one bound and one who's about to be captured.  That gives us two to interrogate and haul before the Jarl if we want to.

----------


## farothel

@Ghostfoot: we're waiting for you I guess (and for the boards to work better I guess).  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> @Ghostfoot: we're waiting for you I guess (and for the boards to work better I guess).


Yep I tried to post last night but fell asleep waiting for things to load. Will try again tonight when I get home.

----------


## farothel

It seems we're back.  Let's try to get this back on the road.

----------


## DrK

> It seems we're back.  Let's try to get this back on the road.


I am glad we are back in business!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Glad to be back, I was getting a bit twitchy there!

----------


## PeacefulOak

lol I didn't realize there was a new page.

I'm fine with the action, unless there is a preference for me to retcon that.

----------


## farothel

We'll see what Ghostfoot has to say.  I would have liked to have some information if possible, but we'll probably can find our target without it if we have to.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm just back from overseas last night, so give me a moment to get organised. There's a fair number of games all lighting up at once after that downtime. I'll be with you angry vikings in a day or so.

----------


## farothel

> I'm just back from overseas last night, so give me a moment to get organised. There's a fair number of games all lighting up at once after that downtime. I'll be with you angry vikings in a day or so.


Ok, no problem.  Hopefully it was a fun trip.

As an FYI: I'll be on holiday (if Covid-19 doesn't throw in any wrenches) at the end of March.  Normally I should have WiFi, but I might be a bit slower then.

----------


## farothel

@Ghostfoot: which is closest: going back to our own Jarl or going to Javik (or his heirs or his Jarl) with the cattle?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> @Ghostfoot: which is closest: going back to our own Jarl or going to Javik (or his heirs or his Jarl) with the cattle?


Javik s jarl Greymane has holdings on the west coast. Im AFK at the mo but I believe its 3-4 days travel. Itd be pretty easy for DDW to reverse follow the trail that the cattle have left

----------


## farothel

So what do we do now: go back to our Jarl or go to the other one?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So what do we do now: go back to our Jarl or go to the other one?


So, some options for you, for clarity:

Take the cattle & the captive back to your jarl at Silvermeade Hall - 1 dayReturn them to their jarl (Ulf Graymane) & Javik's kin on the west coast - 3 days (via the Moors)Return them to their jarl etc - 5 days (via the Forest)

You will travel quicker on the return trip as you won't be slowed down by the cattle.

All choices are equally fine with me (as GM).

----------


## farothel

I guess it will be option 2 then.  To their own Jarl, but Bjorn will want to use the fastest way.

----------


## DrK

> I guess it will be option 2 then.  To their own Jarl, but Bjorn will want to use the fastest way.


I agree that option 2 seems the best way forward

----------


## PeacefulOak

I third this opinion.

I also believe that we should not further bother the local undead.

----------


## farothel

Okay, so I think it's Ghostfoot's turn to move us foward again, unless we have to do something at the moment we have forgotten?  :Small Eek:   :Small Red Face:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Yeppers, it's with me.

----------


## PeacefulOak

EDIT: Whoops, wrong Ghost game!

Yes, moving onwards... ;)

----------


## Ghostfoot

A tiny IC post by me...not really expecting any real response from you but posting this placeholder for the time being.

----------


## farothel

who's turn is it now?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> who's turn is it now?


Starbin's up

----------


## farothel

Have you PMed him?  I notice he still comes online at times, but maybe he isn't aware that we're waiting.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shazam! There he is!

I'll get onto this over the weekend. I'm in a similar situation juggling lots of family time with all the usual stuff.

----------


## farothel

Question: how is a chain shirt affected?  Normally you wear something underneat or it will chafe like you won't believe.  I happen to have a cold weather outfit, does that insulate me?  
As a chainshirt takes a minute to remove, so that's longer than the spell lasts.  So even if I do nothing but remove the armour, I will take the full damage (which hopefully won't kill me (as it's 8d4 in total, for only 13 HP).  My axe has a wooden handle and I have a wooden shield, so those should be fine.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Question: how is a chain shirt affected?  Normally you wear something underneat or it will chafe like you won't believe.  I happen to have a cold weather outfit, does that insulate me?  
> As a chainshirt takes a minute to remove, so that's longer than the spell lasts.  So even if I do nothing but remove the armour, I will take the full damage (which hopefully won't kill me (as it's 8d4 in total, for only 13 HP).  My axe has a wooden handle and I have a wooden shield, so those should be fine.


The cold weather outfit won't help in this situation unfortunately. So the chain shirt becomes the main problem (again, any underclothes don't help here).

Short sword & dagger would also be affected, but the damage is not cumulative so become irrelevant to the damage calc. 

Axe and shield are unaffected. Let's say your backpack is sitting on the ground at your feet, so items such as the metal mirror are unaffected too.

Bjorn might do well to seek a source of heat to counter that cold damage given he can't easily remove the armour.

----------


## farothel

Okay, move next to the fire it will be.  I guess I don't have to stand in it, but next to it is enough.

I also noticed I made a type with the damage roll, but given the attack roll I don't think I need to correct this.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Okay, move next to the fire it will be.  I guess I don't have to stand in it, but next to it is enough.


That seems fair. By standing next to the fire you can (perfectly) counter up to 6 cold damage per round (without incurring fire damage).

Guess I better put that fire out  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

> That seems fair. By standing next to the fire you can (perfectly) counter up to 6 cold damage per round (without incurring fire damage).
> 
> Guess I better put that fire out


Then they will have to go through me, as I'm standing in between the fire and those critters.  At least, if I've seen the map correctly and given that Bjorn will move as little as possible.  In fact, I've edited my post as it looked like I could get next to the fire with only a 5ft step, so I have a move action to discard my sword already.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm hopeful that PeacefulOak will be back with us soon but in the meantime I think it's okay if you guys want to bot DDW to keep things moving.

----------


## Starbin

I think we should all be willing to have you bot us if we are out of pocket for a bit.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I think we should all be willing to have you bot us if we are out of pocket for a bit.


Yeah I will...but I'm normally not the most prompt at botting PC's....so just batting that one back to you guys, if you like. If you're feeling held up by an absent/ delayed player then do feel free to jump in and bot their character. You'll probably get there before me.

----------


## farothel

I've given it a shot, keeping it simple.  At least in combat we have that option as it's just a bunch of rolls.   Oh, the closest way to the fire for him is to W18 or a square very close to it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks. I think you've done a good job.

----------


## farothel

At least I did damage this time (I hope).

As I don't want to metagame: do we know about the DR?  I have a silver dagger, although it would be difficult to hold it with the cold.  But Bjorn's first idea is to use his best weapon: his axe.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ah, I love it when my die rolls effectively negate any role play


Yup, them's the breaks. So much random chance that can upset (or create) the best of situations.

@farothel: just checking that you are okay with Bjorn 5-stepping away from the heat of the fire? So he'll take full damage from the cold due to his armour. You can change that action to a readied attack & stay by the warmth if you'd like.




> At least I did damage this time (I hope).
> 
> As I don't want to metagame: do we know about the DR?  I have a silver dagger, although it would be difficult to hold it with the cold.  But Bjorn's first idea is to use his best weapon: his axe.


Yeah you can observe that your weapons are not doing the damage that you would expect (specifically you can see that they have done 5 points less than usual, however your character might interpret that in a non-meta sense.)

The dagger will be cold, but in game terms it's not going to cause any additional damage (beyond what he might take from wearing his icy armour) so while it is cold he can endure it.

----------


## farothel

> @farothel: just checking that you are okay with Bjorn 5-stepping away from the heat of the fire? So he'll take full damage from the cold due to his armour. You can change that action to a readied attack & stay by the warmth if you'd like.


I've changed it.  I keep forgetting.




> Yeah you can observe that your weapons are not doing the damage that you would expect (specifically you can see that they have done 5 points less than usual, however your character might interpret that in a non-meta sense.)
> 
> The dagger will be cold, but in game terms it's not going to cause any additional damage (beyond what he might take from wearing his icy armour) so while it is cold he can endure it.


I'll stick with the axe for now, as it will probably take a round or two before he figures it out (it's not as if he hit something the first round anyway).

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I've changed it.  I keep forgetting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with the axe for now, as it will probably take a round or two before he figures it out (it's not as if he hit something the first round anyway).


Cool that;s fine. Just to be super-clear, I'm okay with you observing that other characters attacks are being affected by DR too.

----------


## farothel

> Cool that;s fine. Just to be super-clear, I'm okay with you observing that other characters attacks are being affected by DR too.


No problem, but with an intel of 12 and a wisdom of 10 he's not the noticing type.  It takes a while to get things in his thick skull.  :Small Big Grin: 
Besides, it's the axe of his father, that's important too.  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

Sorry for the double post, but who's turn is it now?

----------


## Ghostfoot

This is with me now. Will update tonight/ tomorrow as time permits.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tough fight, this. Lucky that ice mephits are sooo stupid!

----------


## Starbin

Yeah, 1st level fight vs DR, with no cold iron, is pretty tough.  We may not win this one

----------


## Ghostfoot

A guaranteed level up for any survivors though - there's your incentive

----------


## DrK

A critical threat will help!

To confirm (1d20+7)[*14*]  TOTAL damage (4d6+21)[*31*]

----------


## farothel

Hopefully I get some better rolls then.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> A critical threat will help!


A few things:

That mephit is toast. Just....so dead.Technically as a large creature with a reach weapon I think Freyja can attack at 15' and 20' but not at 5' or 10'. Is that right or does she have something special going on?Giant-blooded should have +1 natural armour, so a nice little bonus for you to add in there.

----------


## Starbin

As far as Ive read, yes - a large creature with an appropriate sized reach weapons threaten 15-20 feet, but not 10 and closer.  If Big F goes to a sword, shed obviously threaten 5-10 instead.

----------


## farothel

Who's turn is it?  I hope you're not waiting for me?

----------


## PeacefulOak

PeacefulOak has resurfaced.

I'm easing back into my games, I think this is one that I will carry on with if that is OK with the team.

If you're in my other games, I'm deciding which I will keep... I'm sorry if I drop a game you're fond of.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> PeacefulOak has resurfaced.
> 
> I'm easing back into my games, I think this is one that I will carry on with if that is OK with the team.
> 
> If you're in my other games, I'm deciding which I will keep... I'm sorry if I drop a game you're fond of.


Hooray, welcome back. Very glad to have you rejoin. Hope all is good (or at least better).




> Who's turn is it?  I hope you're not waiting for me?


Starbin's turn, but I'll be 1-2 days from posting any response as I get through the end of the work week.

.........................

Also, I have another player lined up to join us given we lost Atlas & NPC Signy is more support rather than combat-ready. Anyone have any preference for role/ class for them to fill? They're open to suggestions. I've got some ideas but so might you?

----------


## farothel

> PeacefulOak has resurfaced.
> 
> I'm easing back into my games, I think this is one that I will carry on with if that is OK with the team.
> 
> If you're in my other games, I'm deciding which I will keep... I'm sorry if I drop a game you're fond of.


I rolled for your character for one turn.  I hope I haven't done anything wrong in the description.

As to the new character, something with healing would be great.  Otherwise I don't really mind one way or another as long as the character works with the rest of the party.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Did great, thank you for jaegering him in my absence.

Is there any knowledge roll we can make for the icy-things?  Or did I miss this in the thread?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Is there any knowledge roll we can make for the icy-things?  Or did I miss this in the thread?


I did check, but I may not have posted it...from memory nobody had Knowledge Planes so all you knew were that they were 'foul demons' ie outsiders.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> I did check, but I may not have posted it...from memory nobody had Knowledge Planes so all you knew were that they were 'foul demons' ie outsiders.


But I clearly have "Knowledge: Freaky Ice Things" listed on my character sheet!  >.>

Clearly I swing well with the DM rolling for me!  ;)

----------


## DrK

> Hooray, welcome back. Very glad to have you rejoin. Hope all is good (or at least better).
> 
> 
> 
> Starbin's turn, but I'll be 1-2 days from posting any response as I get through the end of the work week.
> 
> .........................
> 
> Also, I have another player lined up to join us given we lost Atlas & NPC Signy is more support rather than combat-ready. Anyone have any preference for role/ class for them to fill? They're open to suggestions. I've got some ideas but so might you?



Some arcane magic is always useful! Or a really tanky front line type

----------


## Ghostfoot

Okay, I'm hoping to update tonight after work.




> draw an alchemist fire. Throw it at the sprite at Y25.
> RTA - (1d20+2)[11]


That roll is a shame...it was a good idea

----------


## Starbin

Oh, every good idea / roleplay has been ultimately kicked in the groin by the dirty roller ...  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

If I counted correctly, we're already at round 5 of the chill metal spell.  One more round and then the damage stops and hopefully we can attack again.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Opportunity attack against the fleeing ice beast?

(1d20+5)[*9*] to hit for (2d6+6)[*13*] damage

Edit: never mind...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> If I counted correctly, we're already at round 5 of the chill metal spell.  One more round and then the damage stops and hopefully we can attack again.


Correct - its starting to fade. Fixed it for you  :Small Wink: :




> One more round and then the damage stops and hopefully we can attack again. we can flee screaming into the night






> Opportunity attack against the fleeing ice beast?
> 
> [roll0] to hit for [roll1] damage
> 
> Edit: never mind...


Full withdraw action, so it gets to fly away

----------


## Farmerbink

Hiya, folks!

So I've been talking with Ghostfoot for a while and he/she saw fit to invite me to your game here.  I'm excited to join, at the reins of a feral hunter named Elissa: she's the bastard half-Nuk scion of... probably someone important, but she never knew, as she was raised among her fairer kin.  Of course, she didn't precisely fit in, and quickly found herself an outcast among outcasts.  

Never at home anywhere, she developed an unusually strong affinity for nature, beasts especially, and managed to avoid the worst of the prejudices often imparted by civilization.  As such, while she won't _like_ any of you, as long as you're not despoiling the land, she won't dislike you either.  Really, she'll have a hard time developing much feeling or affection for anyone, outside the context of recognizing the value of allies.

We've got a little bit of a plan formulated regarding her entrance, though to be honest, I have _not_ been keeping up well with the I-C thread.  Today's my last day at work before a cross-country move and oh yeah the whole world is burning down.  Still, I expect she'll make an in-character debut in the upcoming few days or week.  

From a more mechanical perspective, Elissa will have quite a bit of expertise in the area of summoning friendly animals, she'll be pretty fierce in terms of tearing down unfriendly non-animals, with a significant splash of both magical and mundane healing.  In a few levels, she'll be able to take on the shape of animals, which I intend to use primarily in service as a scout/infiltrator.  I'm hopeful the first strength will mitigate the need for a tanky-type character.  In addition, if anyone cares to take (or find a way to acquire otherwise) the outflank feat, she and her summoned animals will have the potential to help you tear stuff down, as well.  

So... hi!  And uh, yeah.  Hi.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Starbin

Welcome aboard FB - always good to have more meat for the grinder!

----------


## farothel

> Welcome aboard FB - always good to have more meat for the grinder!


and we're in a grinder at the moment.

Welcome.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Farmerbink

Haha, great!  I'm not too attached to her, yet!  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## PeacefulOak

Holy carp it's a Farmerbink!

Howdy, and welcome to the Northlands!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Welcome FB!

Just in time to provide some welcome support for our poor beleaguered heroes. Or at least to loot the bodies  :Small Wink: .

We can slot you in whenever you are ready to go.

----------


## Starbin

I wonder if he remember to purchase *COLD IRON WEAPON*S ... 

Totally weird timing ... this is the first character I didn't buy a single cold iron weapon for.

----------


## farothel

I went the silver way, but that didn't work out (yet).  We'll just have to hit harder I guess.

----------


## Farmerbink

Yikes, that DR is mean!  Not sure I'm gonna be an awful lot of help here, but I can help patch us up as long as we all survive!

----------


## Starbin

> Yikes, that DR is mean!  Not sure I'm gonna be an awful lot of help here, but I can help patch us up as long as we all survive!


I think your character could have a reason to come equipped for fey.  I think Ghostfoot would be amicable to you having cold-iron tipped arrows ...

----------


## farothel

> Yikes, that DR is mean!  Not sure I'm gonna be an awful lot of help here, but I can help patch us up as long as we all survive!


And next to the healing you can provide an additional target for the imps.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I think your character could have a reason to come equipped for fey.  I think Ghostfoot would be amicable to you having cold-iron tipped arrows ...


I would let you do that - but then you wouldn't thank me when you discover cold iron is ineffective too  :Small Frown:  (they're actually elemental rather than fey).

I'm part way through the IC but too tired (kids birthday parties are exhausting!). Will have to finish & post tomorrow. I'll just pop an AoO here for Freyja: (1d20+7)[*15*] damage (2d6+5)[*13*]

----------


## farothel

@Ghostfoot: how far are we with the chill armour spell?
And second question: who fired the magic missiles?  I guess I can figure out where they came from?

----------


## PeacefulOak

Green-haired ranger is About to Die!

Seriously didn't realize I was threatened, oh wells.

----------


## farothel

> Green-haired ranger is About to Die!
> 
> Seriously didn't realize I was threatened, oh wells.


I also have not much left, but a Huscarl doesn't give up.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> @Ghostfoot: how far are we with the chill armour spell?
> And second question: who fired the magic missiles?  I guess I can figure out where they came from?


1) Good point - you're now on round 7, so cold but no more actual damage.

2) MM's were fired by the three closest mephits (Y21, Y23, U26)




> Green-haired ranger is About to Die!
> 
> Seriously didn't realize I was threatened, oh wells.


I figured that you either needed to get to X19 or W20 to attack. At X19 you would eat a chill metal and at W20 an AoO. I rolled both and gave you the lower damage option  :Small Smile: .

_Although,_ on reflection (and after a little sleep) I guess DDW & Bjorn could have coordinated & each done a 5ft shuffle right. Let's go with that. I will DM handwave away your AoO damage. You are no longer staggered or on 0hp  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## PeacefulOak

> I figured that you either needed to get to X19 or W20 to attack. At X19 you would eat a chill metal and at W20 an AoO. I rolled both and gave you the lower damage option .
> 
> _Although,_ on reflection (and after a little sleep) I guess DDW & Bjorn could have coordinated & each done a 5ft shuffle right. Let's go with that. I will DM handwave away your AoO damage. You are no longer staggered or on 0hp .


WOOHOO!

Is the party up again?  I'll need to edit my post.

----------


## Farmerbink

Not sure Elissa _has_ a good option here, but without reach, longbow is definitely the go-to.  At least she did a little damage this time!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> WOOHOO!
> 
> Is the party up again?  I'll need to edit my post.


yup, your go. You can edit or post again.

----------


## PeacefulOak

To Hit: (1d20+5)[*20*] for (2d6+6)[*12*] Damage
Crit Confirm: (1d20+5)[*15*] for (2d6+6)[*13*] Damage

----------


## PeacefulOak

Must... not... channel... Robin Williams..... NANOO NANOO!

>.>

<.<

Nothing to see here.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Must... not... channel... Robin Williams..... NANOO NANOO!
> 
> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> Nothing to see here.


 :Small Big Grin: 

Doubly relevant as I'm wearing my stripy jersey today:

----------


## farothel

> To Hit: [roll0] for [roll1] Damage
> Crit Confirm: [roll2] for [roll3] Damage


I have the feeling that it's up to you to take them out and if you go down, I'll take your weapon.  It's the only weapon that actually does something.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Myself and the giantess, those wielding heavy weapons have the best shot for sure.  Two-handed weapons really have the upper hand when overcoming DR.

----------


## Starbin

No kidding ... being a low level oracle with no combat spells is the worst.  Well, right up there with archers w/o Str bonuses :)

----------


## Ghostfoot

It was mean of me to throw creatures with DR at you at level 1...but I can't always be a benevolent kind-hearted GM  :Small Amused:

----------


## PeacefulOak

Nah, the DR isnt where the cruelty came in...

That came with the quantity(1) of spell-casting (2), duplicating(3) enemies (who happen to have DR). ;)

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I move to Y24 (I assume the high flying imps can't reach me if I can't reach them) and attack Z25 (if Mork hadn't attacked that one, otherwise I'll take X26 (and move to X25)


Yep that's cool - will assume Bjorn vs Z25 & DDW vs X26. You can move under the flying ones safely.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> Nah, the DR isnt where the cruelty came in...
> 
> That came with the quantity(1) of spell-casting (2), duplicating(3) enemies (who happen to have DR). ;)


Not to suggest that I am unhappy with either our DM or the current encounter.  Having an awesome time!

----------


## Farmerbink

Just to clarify: yesterday was a 16-hour drive that took me from South Carolina to Texas.  And with that, ~90% of the drive is done, and I hope to be able to post more regularly again.  Kinda dragging today, but you know.

----------


## Starbin

Congrats on the move - it aint easy! Stay safe - well be here  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Nah, the DR isnt where the cruelty came in...
> 
> That came with the quantity(1) of spell-casting (2), duplicating(3) enemies (who happen to have DR). ;)


wait I've got something around here somewhere...where is it...ah yes, here it is - shadow template!!  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

Who are we waiting for, as it seems to have stalled?

----------


## Starbin

I think DrK is up, but he's been pretty busy.  I'm guessing he'd be okay with Ghostfoot botting another strike with the big a$$ blade  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostfoot

yup anyone feel free to bot for DrK or I'll do it when I next get to it (I'm out next 2 days anyway in all likelihood).

----------


## farothel

He has come online today, so hopefully he will reply himself.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks, oh cursed Starbin ( :Small Wink: ). I hope to update IC tonight.

Time to draw this little fight to a close.

----------


## Starbin

Are you sh!tting me?  You rolled no less than 15 on every mephitic attack?  Dang.

Who gets TPKd on a random encounter?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Are you sh!tting me?  You rolled no less than 15 on every mephitic attack?  Dang.
> 
> Who gets TPKd on a random encounter?


'Tis a glorious day for the Dice Gods and sadistic DMs in general  :Small Wink: 




> I'm at 1HP, so I can still do something this round, but that will be about it I think.


He lives!

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa reflex save vs sickened: (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## PeacefulOak

DDW is down, for sure.

Almost dead dead, in fact.  This fight is ROUGH.

----------


## farothel

That's really annoying, as he had the one sword that could do reliable damage to these things.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> DDW is down, for sure.
> 
> Almost dead dead, in fact.  This fight is ROUGH.


DDW was hit twice for 4 + 4 damage. If the first 4 damage dropped him, which I think it did, then you can ignore the second hit for 4 damage. I'm not that mean to keep them attacking when you're down (& they're not that focused).

Yup, is a very tough fight. I probably shouldn't have made it quite this hard for you  :Small Red Face: .

----------


## PeacefulOak

> DDW was hit twice for 4 + 4 damage. If the first 4 damage dropped him, which I think it did, then you can ignore the second hit for 4 damage. I'm not that mean to keep them attacking when you're down (& they're not that focused).
> 
> Yup, is a very tough fight. I probably shouldn't have made it quit this hard for you .


That puts me from -5 to -1.  Either way is fine with me.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> That puts me from -5 to -1.  Either way is fine with me.


-1 it is then. Only a little bit dying...

----------


## PeacefulOak

> -1 it is then. Only a little bit dying...


MOSTLY dead, is somewhat alive!

Everything comes back to the Princess Bride (or Robin Williams).

----------


## Ghostfoot

Happy 2nd anniversary to our Northlands game this week. Here's hoping for many more!

----------


## DrK

> Happy 2nd anniversary to our Northlands game this week. Here's hoping for many more!


2 years! I hadn't realised it had been that long. 
Apologies for the absence we had a family emergency that is (happily) resolved

----------


## Ghostfoot

> 2 years! I hadn't realised it had been that long. 
> Apologies for the absence we had a family emergency that is (happily) resolved


Glad to have you back & that your family crisis has worked out okay.

Sorry that you are now unconscious & dying  :Small Frown: .

----------


## farothel

I hope one of the survivors knows healing (or has healing magic) or it's going to be difficult.  I certainly don't know (and I'm not sure I'll survive anyway, standing on 1HP as I am right now).

----------


## DrK

> Glad to have you back & that your family crisis has worked out okay.
> 
> Sorry that you are now unconscious & dying .


Yeah, these things happen  :Small Smile: 
This is one very mean fight!

----------


## Farmerbink

> I hope one of the survivors knows healing (or has healing magic) or it's going to be difficult.  I certainly don't know (and I'm not sure I'll survive anyway, standing on 1HP as I am right now).


As long as Elissa is among them, she can do a bit of healing magic.  

Sorry I've been radio silent for a long time.  We're neck deep in a cross-country move, and having things delivered today.  I'm gonna post now, but it may well be a few more days before I can scrounge the free time again.

Edit: another spectacular roll.  At least I scored a hit last time.  If there's room, Elissa can spend a turn bringing Freyja back up.

----------


## PeacefulOak

(1d20-1)[*12*] to stabilize, need a 10 total

Woohoo!

----------


## Starbin

Well thank the gods y'all made your stabilization checks ...
 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

They both had like 8 more rounds.  Even if they hadn't now, they would have eventually.  But better late than never.

And I noticed I have a potion of cure light.  I guess that will come in handy soon.  :Small Cool: 

EDIT: that potion will probably be good for me, although it might not even bring me back to 0.  I'm at -6 at the moment.

----------


## Starbin

Yeah, we're hurting ... but quick question - did the other mephit incur an AOO from Heltienne when it attacked Bjorn?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Yeah, we're hurting ... but quick question - did the other mephit incur an AOO from Heltienne when it attacked Bjorn?


I don't think so...it dropped 5ft so is now on the ground, and then full attacked (or vice versa). I don't believe either of those provoke AoO.

----------


## PeacefulOak

It is situations like this that make me really appreciate 5e's over-night healing mechanics.

Having a rough combat and being down for a week of in-game time is -rough-, especially on games with timelines.

----------


## farothel

> It is situations like this that make me really appreciate 5e's over-night healing mechanics.
> 
> Having a rough combat and being down for a week of in-game time is -rough-, especially on games with timelines.


Or Pathfinder's 2e healing checks, which actually do something.

----------


## DrK

> Yeah, we're hurting ...


Its a brutal encounter. Thanks for the attempted healing even if flummoxed by your typical dice rolling  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

I guess it's Ghostfoot now, or does someone else has to do something (I'm out cold, so except for stabilization checks there's little I can do).

----------


## Ghostfoot

It's with me....I just had some minor surgery so not feeling so creative these last few days...perhaps tomorrow

----------


## farothel

> It's with me....I just had some minor surgery so not feeling so creative these last few days...perhaps tomorrow


No problem.  Health first, PbP second.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The grind is over. No more fights like that for a long time, I promise.

Signy First Aid checks on everyone to stabilise (as needed)

Heal (1d20+4)[*23*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*9*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*14*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*16*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*10*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*5*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*24*]
Heal (1d20+4)[*12*]

Good news is that since you survived you can all proceed to *Level 2*  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## farothel

> Good news is that since you survived you can all proceed to *Level 2* .


Good to know.  Bjorn will be weak for a while I guess.  And he will want to know more about those things (I'll pick my skillpoints accordingly).

How do we do it with the Hitpoints?  Roll, Half+1, full?

----------


## Starbin

From the Big 16




> *9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
> 
> PF 15 point buy
> 
> Max hp for 1st level. Half max + 0.5 (rounded up) thereafter.


EDIT: Firat, that was the most anticlimactic, unheroic win my character has every experienced.  Second, do we stay at current HPs?  Or go to max?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> EDIT: Firat, that was the most anticlimactic, unheroic win my character has every experienced.  Second, do we stay at current HPs?  Or go to max?


It definitely ended up more about survival & endurance than heroism. 

Re: hit points, you'll gain the full amount of new HP for the new level, but you'll still be injured and down the same amount from your new total (so Heltinne will still be down 8HP from her new total of X HP)

----------


## farothel

Okay, I've done my update.  I've taken power attack as my bonus feat.

My next regular feat will be diehard I think.  Auto-stabilize sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Starbin

> It definitely ended up more about survival & endurance than heroism. 
> 
> Re: hit points, you'll gain the full amount of new HP for the new level, but you'll still be injured and down the same amount from your new total (so Heltinne will still be down 8HP from her new total of X HP)


Copy all.  Wen another level of oracle - +1 BAB/Wis save, skill points, extra orison.  Sheet updated.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hah.  Hahaha.

Oh dear.  XD

----------


## PeacefulOak

Yay Level 2!

In other news... I think I forgot to pick a favored Class Bonus.  Probably going for HP, as I haven't found myself at a loss for skill points to date.


Question for Ghostfoot:  I've picked the Dual Style substitution... would you also be OK with my picking the Companion-Bound substitution?  Comes into play at level 3, and basically gives me a full animal companion (not a limited one), and limits me to only 1 favored terrain (probably would go with Cold, although that feels maybe a tad cheesy?).

Edit:  Updated my sheet!  Added Climb and Swim as skills I am trained in.

*Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer)*
Male CG Elf (Nuk) Ranger (spell-less), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 7/18, *Speed* 35
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 1, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Horn-backed Longbow (35/40)*  +4 (1d8, x3)
*Furyborn Hægtesse*  +6 (2d6+6, 19-20 x2)
*  Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 15, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## farothel

I think we killed that Olaf when we hit the bandits, right?  If not, let me know and I'll edit.

----------


## Farmerbink

That's my understanding from Ghostfoot.

----------


## PeacefulOak

> I think we killed that Olaf when we hit the bandits, right?  If not, let me know and I'll edit.





> That's my understanding from Ghostfoot.


Yep, just re-read and Olaf was the one with the broken neck, quite dead.

Good times all around!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Question for Ghostfoot:  I've picked the Dual Style substitution... would you also be OK with my picking the Companion-Bound substitution?  Comes into play at level 3, and basically gives me a full animal companion (not a limited one), and limits me to only 1 favored terrain (probably would go with Cold, although that feels maybe a tad cheesy?).


Sure, that's fine. The archetypes don't overlap so taking them both is no problem.




> Yep, just re-read and Olaf was the one with the broken neck, quite dead.


Yep that's right. You guys put Dirty Olaf, leader of this gang, down for good.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Cool, thanks!

I'm on the fence about it.  On the one hand, having only one pet to manage would be good  in general, and in the specific sense as it relates to forum play.  On the OTHER hand, having an Elk and a Wolf would be pretty cool, and I could theoretically do that at level 4 when I get my bond and my first Ranger Talent.

Much to consider, for sure.  In the mean-time, Mørkedrømevandrer is all up to date.

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks.  I should have WiFi in the hotels and I hope to be able to check in once a day, but I might be a bit slow.  Just so you know.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks.  I should have WiFi in the hotels and I hope to be able to check in once a day, but I might be a bit slow.  Just so you know.


All good, thanks for the heads up

----------


## DrK

Are we level 2 now?  :Small Eek:

----------


## Starbin

Yup!  Level up that giantess!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Are we level 2 now?


That's right. You get to double your level!!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Sorry for being an idiot. I think I thought DDW was the dropped ally and Freyja was the hunter. Not sure why I had that so backwards, but I clearly "targeted" my cures in error. If it's not worth readjusting, that's fine, I just wanted to mention it.


I think the confusion was that DDW, Freyja and Bjorn were all down. So no shortage of targets for healing.




> @Ghostfoot: my understanding is that driving cattle would be a take-10-able task, and would be a DC certainly no higher than 10, barring substantial penalties. Let me know if I need to roll.


Yes, that sounds fair to me. No need to roll.

----------


## Starbin

Okay, I feel like this good deed is turning into a big Eff Us.  How did the previous f)$kers even make it this far with these cattle?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Okay, I feel like this good deed is turning into a big Eff Us.


The very definition of an RPG!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

Uh, would it be reasonable for one of them to have pointed out the critter such that we can also get knowledge checks?

(1d20)[*5*] + whatever (dungeoneering/geo/nature +4, else +0 and irrelevant)

I'd like to know if we have reason to believe the critter is:
1) highly territorial, even to the point of attacking a large group
2) nests in groups
3) too young to live on its own
4) some combination thereof?

----------


## DrK

Sorry for being so absent of late. Work combined with school holidays has left me with very little time. Getting back into things now! ONly a few days of holiday left before the gremlins go back to school  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Sorry for being so absent of late. Work combined with school holidays has left me with very little time. Getting back into things now! ONly a few days of holiday left before the gremlins go back to school


No worries, it happens to us all. Seems I am pretty busy for the next week or so now. Such is the way of things.




> Uh, would it be reasonable for one of them to have pointed out the critter such that we can also get knowledge checks?
> 
> [roll0] + whatever (dungeoneering/geo/nature +4, else +0 and irrelevant)
> 
> I'd like to know if we have reason to believe the critter is:
> 1) highly territorial, even to the point of attacking a large group
> 2) nests in groups
> 3) too young to live on its own
> 4) some combination thereof?


Yeah it was an arcana check so no dice for Elissa.

Sorry I won't get to an IC post for some days so here's the OOC info: Signy & Heltinne know that these things nest in mated pairs, and that this one is a full-grown adult. As to being territorial...uncertain.

----------


## farothel

I think we can move to the next day, unless stuff happens at night.  I think I rolled a bit earlier on finding a good camping site, I hope that worked.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sure thing. I'm still ~2 days away with some family stuff happening, but hopefully will be able to post soon.

----------


## farothel

> Sure thing. I'm still ~2 days away with some family stuff happening, but hopefully will be able to post soon.


I hope things are better now.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I hope things are better now.


Finally through everything, more or less. Catching up on all games now :-)

_Edit: And this game is now top of the list!_

----------


## farothel

Good to know.  I like this game and would like to see it continue.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm patient.  I've been busy too, and will have to do some reading to remind myself where we are, but I'll stick with you as long as you keep us informed. :-)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Am settling down now on day #1 of holiday with laptop and beer #2. Post incoming. Good times... :Small Smile:

----------


## Starbin

So were you still on beer #2 by the end of the post?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So were you still on beer #2 by the end of the post?


I lost track...but that's kinda the point!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

Where are we now?

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'll update us today & ping PeacefulOak again.

I think I had just about the most 'unrelaxing' holiday ever, pretty much worked every spare moment.

Maybe now that the holiday is _over_ I will have more time....sigh.

----------


## farothel

Let's get those cattle to their rightful owner and then go back to our mission.  I'll have to go back in the IC to actually know what the mission was again.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Let's get those cattle to their rightful owner and then go back to our mission.  I'll have to go back in the IC to actually know what the mission was again.


Yep pbp can get a bit like that...here's the original post with the mission.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Shopping list
> -cold iron short sword (20gp)
> -compass (10gp)
> -rations (6 days, 3 gp)
> -fisshook and line (1sp)


This is all fine - cold iron is available :-)

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey! So... some things happened.

On Friday, my wife had an emergency C section.  Mom is healthy, baby is healthy- but will spend several weeks in the nicu until they feel like he's finished cooking.  That will eat lots of time for visitations, of course, but it's generally good news.

Today, I underwent knee surgery to fix a torn meniscus.  It went well, and I'm ALLLLL jacked up on narcotics.  It doesn't *appear* to be inhibiting my thoughts, and the knee doesn't hurt, so I'm down.  Unfortunately, I'm *literally* down.  No pressure on the leg for at least 2 weeks.  It might make it easier to get time to post, but everything else is gonna be harder than it needs to be.

Just wanted to provide a little context for the last weekish of silence.  Hopefully I'll be getting back into the swing of regular posting now.

Unrelated: it seems PeacefulOak may have bailed in earnest.  I don't think he's posted anywhere on the forums since early August? :-\

----------


## Ghostfoot

First things first - congratulations to you & your wife! Amazing news! So cool.




> Hey! So... some things happened.
> 
> On Friday, my wife had an emergency C section.  Mom is healthy, baby is healthy- but will spend several weeks in the nicu until they feel like he's finished cooking.  That will eat lots of time for visitations, of course, but it's generally good news.
> 
> Today, I underwent knee surgery to fix a torn meniscus.  It went well, and I'm ALLLLL jacked up on narcotics.  It doesn't *appear* to be inhibiting my thoughts, and the knee doesn't hurt, so I'm down.  Unfortunately, I'm *literally* down.  No pressure on the leg for at least 2 weeks.  It might make it easier to get time to post, but everything else is gonna be harder than it needs to be.
> 
> Just wanted to provide a little context for the last weekish of silence.  Hopefully I'll be getting back into the swing of regular posting now.


That all does sound like busy times for you. I can relate to the emergency C part...we ended up having several both planned & unplanned. It can be very stressful and I can only imagine more so with ICU and your own surgery on top. I hope that you all recover swiftly & can get everyone home to a new normal soon enough.




> Unrelated: it seems PeacefulOak may have bailed in earnest.  I don't think he's posted anywhere on the forums since early August? :-\


Yes I think we've lost PeacefulOak, for the timing being anyway. He has dropped out for a couple of months previously while busy - we'll just put DDW to one side and can reintroduce if/when he resurfaces. I've emailed and messaged to check in.

----------


## DrK

Congratulations on the new Baby! Enjoy the time with the feet up whilst you can

----------


## farothel

> Congratulations on the new Baby! Enjoy the time with the feet up whilst you can


And remember: you spend the first two years to make them walk and talk and then you spent the next 20 years to make them shut up and sit down.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm extremely unsure that much enjoying will be going on right now.  

I've recently discovered how spectacularly effective nerve blockers are- because it has worn off.  This really, really hurts.  Kinda no matter what. D:

----------


## farothel

Time to start visiting the forests I think.  Styr is waiting for us (well, probably not, but that's his problem).

----------


## Starbin

Ditto to the congrats and condolences for the knee.  I'm back and sorry for the delay.  let's go find this bastich!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cool, will aim to get us out into the forest tomorrow :-)

EDIT: Halfway there but too tired to finish the post tonight...tomorrow

----------


## Ghostfoot

Posting an update tonight, all going well...

----------


## farothel

I'm not sure if it's relevant, but I have knowledge(history) and knowledge(geography) (also engineering, but I don't think that's applicable here).  If Bjorn knows something about this Donar, his usurper or that glowing stone.
(1d20+2)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Donar is another name for Thor, God of Thunder.

The rest of it sounds suitably vague & prophetic... :Small Wink:

----------


## Farmerbink

> The rest of it sounds suitably vague & prophetic...


Lol, classic.  I'm gonna at least give Starbin a chance to broach the subject in character before assuming that he does.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Things have been a little hectic in the run up to Christmas/ holidays, but I think I'm through it now. Aiming to update tomorrow.

----------


## Farmerbink

Relatable.  Holy cow, relatable.  Lol.  

My greatest blessing right now is that I can more or less walk again.  Life is still crazy with a newborn and a 2-year-old at home, but it's a much more manageable crazy than before.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn takes the last watch, so it's first Heltinne I guess.  If the glow is still there when he comes on guard, he will ask the person on guard what it is and if it is dangerous.  When he hears it's harmless (at least for them), he will not do anything but keep an eye out.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cool. I'll make a note that standing watch order is Freyja>Thalli>Signy>Elissa>Heltinne>Bjorn

----------


## Farmerbink

Yeah, if the lights don't approach, Elissa will just wait and point them out to the next person on watch.  At the very least, then we have the benefit of two people being awake to consider our options.

----------


## farothel

Well, then I guess you tell Heltinne, who will tell Bjorn.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cool, let's see what Starbin/ Heltinne wants to do.

----------


## farothel

> Couple of things.  First, Heltinne had volunteered to take the last watch (to greet the dawn) but not a big deal.  Second, I never saw an answer on whether we were fully healed up.  [/i]


Bjorn can then take the middle watch.  I didn't know who had which watch anymore, so I may have made the mistake.

----------


## Starbin

No need to change ... in the future thatll be her MO.  Of course, depending on how long each shift is, we may end up doubling up anyway (with twice the opportunity to fail a Perception check!)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope that you & yours stay safe & well this festive season.

It's a Lego & boardgame feeding frenzy here at Chez Ghostfoot this morning.

Holiday time here for me now, so lots of time for gaming for next 2-3 weeks  :Small Big Grin: .

@Starbin: Sadly with your Perception & Sense Motive rolls you're not going to get much info. Knowledge check indicates 'feels like fey' but that's about all since untrained.

Re: healing, I think it's been ~2 sleeps since the big fight now so yes, everyone can be fully healed

----------


## Farmerbink

Heya, folks!

I noticed earlier today that Farothel and Starbin are already both on a small Discord server that I "manage" for out-of-character, text-speed communication.  Often, it's random chat, but it can occasionally be very helpful to discuss minor concerns or discrepancies faster than an OOC forum thread tends to allow.

To that end, I wanted to throw out the option for anyone else (perhaps especially Ghostfoot) to join us.  Feel free to follow this link for an invitation to the server.  If you don't want to, no harm no foul- _I_ like having it available, but that doesn't mean everyone else does, too.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hey FB,

Thanks for the invite. 

I'll try to keep anything that needs a record kept in the OOC rather than Discord as I find info easily lost there. Also for politeness if we're not all on there, I'll be posting here.

----------


## Farmerbink

agreed in both cases. :thumbsup:

----------


## farothel

Bjorn is shaken, so he's a bit 'weirded out'.  I haven't made him go all berserk, as I thought that would be a bit much.  But when confronted with the unknown, his first thought is to reach for his weapon.  The cold iron sword in this case.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> when confronted with the unknown, his first thought is to reach for his weapon.


Said like a true Northlander, if not a long-lived one! 

But hey, the goal is to die in battle and go to Valhalla, right?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, anything else we can add to help you move forward, Ghostfoot?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hopefully in a few hours. Sorry, was travelling and got back yesterday. Thought I would have more time while I was away.

----------


## Farmerbink

No worries, I just wanted to reach out. :thumbsup:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Impressive performances everyone! You have won over the fickle fey folk of the forest - for today anyway!!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'll squeeze down the shaft. With her height and reach does she need to make a check to climb the 10ft or can she just lower hersefl?


Yeah it seems she can conveniently just lower herself given her height.

A screen made of woven brush (Break DC 12, Hardness 2, hp 15) is secured at the bottom of the chimney and blocks further access.

----------


## DrK

> Yeah it seems she can conveniently just lower herself given her height.
> 
> A screen made of woven brush (Break DC 12, Hardness 2, hp 15) is secured at the bottom of the chimney and blocks further access.


If I can try and break through as part of this round then (1d20+4)[*15*] for Str. Not sure if +1 for large applies or not

----------


## farothel

I'm not sure how far I can get in one round going down or if I have to make a roll, but let me know if I have to.

I'm sure the others can deal with the last guard, right?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'm not sure how far I can get in one round going down or if I have to make a roll, but let me know if I have to.
> 
> I'm sure the others can deal with the last guard, right?


You can make it all the way down to Freyja with a Climb DC10 if you would like.

----------


## farothel

> You can make it all the way down to Freyja with a Climb DC10 if you would like.


If I can take 10, I'll do so, other wise: (1d20+3)[*13*]

EDIT: it's the same, so I'll make it I guess.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> If I can take 10, I'll do so, other wise: [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: it's the same, so I'll make it I guess.


Cool, that'll send you crashing safely down next to Freyja

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Elissa looses another arrow at the remaining bandit, and then makes a break for the cave entrance.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Moving to prepare for casting summon nature's ally into the cave.


Do you want to drop down into the cave too, next to Freyja & Bjorn (Climb DC10), or stay up top? You'll have enough movement if you want.

----------


## Farmerbink

I must be misreading the map, but no big issue.  I'd rather she stayed up top, for now.

----------


## Starbin

*Climb* - (1d20+1)[*12*] since I dont think I can take 10

----------


## farothel

It seems I have gotten a D4 instead of a D20 the past few rounds.  :Small Furious:   This way it's going to take a while.

----------


## Farmerbink

Just an aside, if the eagle was in the radius of the sleep spell, it should have been targeted first.  I assume it wasn't.

Also... uhhh, does it attack the nearest enemy, if I'm asleep?  I'm going to assume it does, since it's only an action to make it do something *other* than that.

I'm not quite sure how to determine who is the nearest enemy by the map.  If it's P/12, and the eagle can occupy P/11, it'll get a full attack action with its 5-foot "step."

(1d20+3)[*20*] talon 1
(1d20+3)[*4*] CC
(2d4)[*4*][*3*](7) damage and crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*10*] talon 2
(1d20+3)[*21*] CC
(2d4)[*2*][*3*](5) damage and crit bonus

(1d20+3)[*4*] beak
(1d20+3)[*22*] CC
(2d4)[*1*][*3*](4) damage and crit bonus

Obviously, if it has to move more than 5', it only gets one of those attacks.  Regardless, Elissa remains asleep for 10 or 20 rounds minus 1.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just an aside, if the eagle was in the radius of the sleep spell, it should have been targeted first.  I assume it wasn't.


10ft radius put the eagle just outside the area of effect (due to how diagonal measurement works).

There is a valid case for the spell to have affected Heltinne rather than Freyja. I typed the post up and only at the end realised she had 5ft stepped closer in. I figured you guys (well, DrK) could live with my mistake.




> Also... uhhh, does it attack the nearest enemy, if I'm asleep?  I'm going to assume it does, since it's only an action to make it do something *other* than that.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to determine who is the nearest enemy by the map.  If it's P/12, and the eagle can occupy P/11, it'll get a full attack action with its 5-foot "step."
> 
> [roll0] talon 1
> [roll1] CC
> [roll2] damage and crit bonus
> 
> [roll3] talon 2
> ...


I believe that the eagle stays. The spell is not 'concentration' so I think you're good.

The map is a little imprecise for those of us wanting certainty around tactical combat movement. The eagle is 'small' so lets say it can 5ft step into P11 no problem.

I do think that a flying creature like the eagle has to make a fly check to hover/ 5ft step. I'm not 100%, I don't deal with flying rules a lot. Regardless, it makes the check:

Eagle fly check (1d20+8)[22]

Again, I don't believe that the Fly check is a move action, so I think the eagle gets a full attack. It hits for 4+2 = 6 damage.

----------


## DrK

Ouch, that Styr the ugly is a real swine! Thats Freyja unconcius and dying. 
Does she stabilise (1d10)[*7*] on a 1 she stabilises

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ouch, that Styr the ugly is a real swine! Thats Freyja unconcius and dying. 
> Does she stabilise [roll0] on a 1 she stabilises


I think it's only a DC10 Con check to stabilise? Much easier to survive another round:

Con DC10 (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

> I think it's only a DC10 Con check to stabilise? Much easier to survive another round:
> 
> Con DC10 (1d20)[*15*]


Ah, I was on DND mode. I stabilise! Glad you rolled that and not me

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO vs Elissa
Club (1d20)[*4*] damage (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## farothel

I think that a 23 should be enough to hit, hopefully the 5 damage is enough to take him out (or at least enough to render him unconscious so we can capture him as we did with his flunkies).

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I think that a 23 should be enough to hit, hopefully the 5 damage is enough to take him out (or at least enough to render him unconscious so we can capture him as we did with his flunkies).


That'll take him down nicely :-)

----------


## farothel

Here's my bard: Anna Sagewood

----------


## DrK

Had a hectic week with manufacturing issues but I'll pull together a rogue (pirate) who enjoys a life on the waves and plundering and looting

----------


## DrK

Signun the raider is ready to rock (just needs some backstory adding)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Nice, looking mean team!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Timeline of the Northlands: Common Knowledge*
(available to anyone who can make an untrained Take 10 DC10 Knowledge check; ie Int 10+)

*Year*
*Event*

3221
Althing of Storstrøm Vale founded

3223
Five siblings of Gat clan relocate to Bornhølm Peninsula in dissension from assembly form of government represented in Things and Althing; Gatland founded

3280
Gat-Hrolf feud begins

3298
Kraki Haraldson slays red wyrm Verthenstyr and recovers the sword _Kroenarck_ from beneath Mount Helgastervän

3306
Kraki Haraldson unites all jarldoms and named High Køenig of the Northlands

3316
Oathbreakers assassinate Kraki Haraldson and flee to mountains of Seydiford Peninsula; High Køenig Kraki Haraldson interred with _Kroenarck_ overlooking Storm River; Athils the Seer prophecies no High Køenig will rule the Northlands again until _Kroenarck_ finds a worthy hand

3321
Vastavikland founded by rebels on Seydiford Peninsula

3355
Disappearance of Folkmar the Reaver after 30 years of raiding

3363
First sighting of Jomsvikings with raid on Tallsinki

3378
Jomsvikings raids increase in frequency around North Sea

3380
Combined fleet of longships from Storstrøm Vale, Hordaland, Hrolfland, and Gatland defeat Jomsviking fleet at Battle of Kulding Swells; Allied fleet pursues surviving Jomsviking ships back to Jomsburg and are totally destroyed; Alliance falls apart, Northlanders avoid Jomsburg Island; Jomsviking raids greatly curtailed and focus farther abroad than North Sea

3401
Hrolfs employ Southlander mercenaries to stymie Gat raids

3437
Beast Cult of Shibauroth driven out of Storstrøm Vale

3452
First Althing of Estinfird convened at Three Rivers trading post

3517
Campaign start

----------


## Ghostfoot

History of the Northlands: Ancient History

Knowledge History (Trained only, Take 20, DC25)

*Spoiler: Anna Sagewood only*
Show

The story of the Northlands is ancient; it goes far back to a time when the world sat differently in the Great Expanse and the Northlands were not yet cold. Even in those distant and ancient days, there were men dwelling in the Northlands. Yet despite the length of human habitation in the Northlands, the people currently known as Northlanders have actually lived there only for slightly less than 800 years and are, in fact, the third migration of human settlers, having arrived from a land much farther to the south. They are what is thought of when folk of the Lost Lands think of the Northlands, and their history is an epic worthy of the harsh lands they now hold. But no history of the Northlands can be told without speaking of the first humans to live there.

The first settlers of the Northlands were organized tribes of peoples clad in hides and wielding weapons of wood and stone. Some of these tribes even knew the secrets of working bronze, and these were the princes among the peoples known as the Andøvan. Known throughout most of Akados as the Ancient Ones by modern folk, in the Northlands they have retained their identity as the Andøvan if only due to the presence of the mountain range by that name that has survived in ancestral memory for thousands of years. These lost folk left behind only barrow mounds, earthen hill forts, and enigmatic rings of standing stones upon the heights. The ancients who once dwelt in the Northlands are still held in a mixture of awe and fear by modern Northlanders, their barrow fields still haunted by the specters of their civilization that walk the night-darkened hills and forests. 

While it remains a mystery what happened to the many tribes of Ancient Ones that dwelt throughout Akados, in the Northlands the oracle Siljus spoke doom over the Andøvan when he said, Seek you the mountains, tribes of the gray sea, and there you shall know your doom. His words dutifully scribed on the Stone of Andøvan, the tribes chieftain ritually strangled the blind seer for such an ill-omened utterance, even though he protested his innocence to the last. Such measures did not save the Andøvan of the north, however, for they soon learned their doom when from the Stoneheart Mountains far to the west came a migration of giants, foremost among them were hordes of trolls and troll-kin. While the giants primarily took to the mountain peaks to make their homes in caves and rock shelters, the trolls descended upon the lowlands around the sea to claim their homes among the human-held lands. The Andøvan fought this onslaught for many years, but the tribes never fully united and ultimately they fell to the trolls one by one. Those who survived became thralls to their troll overlords, and the Andøvan ceased to exist in the north as over generations they became savage troll-blooded people called the thrydreg  the last remnant of Andøvan blood long polluted in their thralldom to the trolls.

----------


## Ghostfoot

History of the Northlands: Recent History

Knowledge History (Trained only, Take 20, DC20)

*Spoiler: Bjorn, Signy, Anna*
Show

Two and a half thousand years ago, after the third great elven exodus, a tribe of wild elves known as the Nûk came upon the Northlands seeking a peaceful home far from the ever-encroaching Hyperboreans of the south. The thrydreg still held the coastal lowlands, and giants were plentiful in the mountain heights, but in the forests and plains north of the mountains, the elves found a new home that eventually became known as Nûkland. These elves did not build cities or large settlements but instead elected to remain in small bands, hunting among the forests to avoid the notice of the giants and to be able to pack up and move on quickly should human intruders show up in their territory once again. 

When the poles of the world shifted nearly 1,500 years later, the Northlands suddenly found itself on the very edge of the arctic. Temperatures plummeted and powerful blizzards dumped vast amounts of snow over the formerly temperate lands. The thrydreg were ill-prepared for such changes, and famine and warfare overtook the troll-kin tribes as they competed for ever-dwindling resources. The agile Nûk fared better, quickly adapting to hunting among the snow-laden forests and across the newly formed tundra as the mega-fauna that they lived off of were able to adapt to the colder clime as well. 

It was into these new subarctic conditions that a tribe of the wandering Shattered Folk, bands of the long-ago defeated Hundaei, arrived in the Northlands led by Hvran Kalsong. Known as the Uln, this clan saw that ferocious bands of troll-kin still roamed the coastal lowlands and that elves held the arboreal forest to the north. A raid by the thrydreg killed Hvrans son and took his daughter as thrall. Knowing his people to be too weak to challenge the savage thrydreg or avenge his family, Hvran led his people farther north until they came upon the Seal Coast and the Wailing Mountains where the Ulnat separated into small bands and villages to resume the ways of their distant ancestors. 

Barely a century and a half later, another migration of humans began for the Northlands. At the far southern end of the continent of Akados, on the aptly named Helcynngae Peninsula lived the Heldring, a barbarous people of feared warriors of great size and martial prowess who had sold the soul of their people to the goddess Hel in exchange for might and protection from the invading legions of the Hyperboreans. This contract had served well, for the Hyperboreans were never able to conquer these tribes and ultimately had to wall off the entire peninsula with a defensive breastwork known as the Helwall. It was from this ruthless and bloodthirsty people that the final migration emerged. 

Not all of the tribes among the Heldring were as devoted to the Lady of Pestilence and, at a time when her cults power was waxing among the Heldring, one thegn called Swein Sigurdson turned his back on the wicked ways of Hel and sought an escape for his people. Swein gathered his family and related clans and headed north to cross the Helwall. The clergy of Hel, however, learned of his defection and sent an army in pursuit. Unable to reach the Helwall, Swein retreated into the mountains of Cumborian to find safety. The Helite councils army pursued doggedly and drove them ever deeper among the jagged clefts. Finally, Swein and his people were forced to seek shelter in a cave and await the arrival of their eminent executioners. However, even as the Helite raiders charged up the valley and Swein formed his shieldwall across the mouth of the cave, an earthquake struck the valley. The cliff face above the cave mouth collapsed, sealing it off and trapping Sweins people within while killing many of the charging Helite warriors. 

Saved by seemingly divine intervention, Swein nevertheless despaired at the prospect of his people dying trapped within the collapsed cavern. However, when torches were lit, it was found that the back of the cave had likewise collapsed to reveal a series of natural tunnels that ran deep beneath the earth and into the Under Realms. For two years, the clans following Swein survived and forged their path through the darkness of the Under Realms on what they came to call the Neimbrall Trail. At some point during that journey the Æsir gods of their ancestors, long forgotten when Hel became the dominant deity of the Helcynngae Peninsula, reappeared to them. Swein received a vision from Wotan the All-Father of a distant land of snowy peaks and timbered forests, far from the Helcynngae Peninsula, a land where they could hack their homes out of the wilderness and live as a free people. 

Swein Sigurdson became the first godi and led his people toward this promised land. For nearly three years, the clans of Swein stumbled through the dark, being forged by the hardships they faced and tempered by the foes they fought until finally one day he led them into the light of day from beneath the a chain of mountains in a wide valley they named Storstrøm. Across the vale at the foot of another mountain range they found the Stone of Andøvan, which gave cryptic clues to what people had lived in the valley long before, and named these mountains for them as a result. 
Unfortunately for Sweins people, the lands they had found were not unoccupied; the thrydreg still held sway in the lowlands around the North Sea. But the Æsir favored Sweins people and provided them with a stone fortress built upon a river from which they could defend themselves and begin their own expansion. Thus with the might of their faith in the Æsir behind them and the tempering they had endured on the Neimbrall Trail within them, Sweins clans made war upon the thrydreg. No longer as numerous as they had once been due to the faltering resources since the climate shift, and with most of their true troll overlords long since relocated into the mountains, the thrydreg fell before the onslaught of Swein and his people. In a few short years, the thrydreg had been driven from the Vale and the new society of Northlanders had been established. 

Over the following decades, the Northlanders continued to push the thrydreg back. They mastered the art of crafting swift longships with which they could launch raids all along the coast, and soon the last pockets of thrydreg were destroyed or in hiding among the wildlands. Swein was named the first Køenig of Storstrøm Vale, and what became the first modern nation of the Northlands was begun.

----------


## farothel

And so the great Jarl search begins. :)

----------


## Farmerbink

Glad I checked the character sheet.  Between a racial and cold weather gear, Elissa is ready to go!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Figured I should take a leaf out of DrK's GM playbook and post for Signy the DMNPC separately to keep her more 'distinct'.

----------


## Farmerbink

Some relevant questions: What's our eta to nightfall?  In my head, this is an early-to-mid morning outing, but I want to make sure I'm not misinterpreting.  

Also, do we have any idea what to expect besides "cold" from nightfall?  I mean, as far as we know, we're literally on a floating glacier somewhere in the arctic circle, right?  Is finding firewood even a thing?

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Some relevant questions: What's our eta to nightfall?  In my head, this is an early-to-mid morning outing, but I want to make sure I'm not misinterpreting.  
> 
> Also, do we have any idea what to expect besides "cold" from nightfall?  I mean, as far as we know, we're literally on a floating glacier somewhere in the arctic circle, right?  Is finding firewood even a thing?


Let's call it mid-late morning. But yeah, effectively a full day of adventuring ahead of you.

And yes you are literally on a floating iceberg on the cusp of the arctic circle. It's not dangerously cold right this second, but nightfall, a change in weather or more sorcerous blizzards would certainly be expected to bring chilliness. Firewood is not evident.

Lucky there's a not-at-all ominous castle ahead :-)

----------


## farothel

> Lucky there's a not-at-all ominous castle ahead :-)


If it's called Don'tgonearthe Castle, then I'm out.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

> Let's call it mid-late morning. But yeah, effectively a full day of adventuring ahead of you.
> 
> And yes you are literally on a floating iceberg on the cusp of the arctic circle. It's not dangerously cold right this second, but nightfall, a change in weather or more sorcerous blizzards would certainly be expected to bring chilliness. Firewood is not evident.
> 
> Lucky there's a not-at-all ominous castle ahead :-)


"Lucky," he says.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Mystery castle on a magical ice berg.... what could possibly go wrong  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know, I'll be on holiday from this Friday for a week.  I should have Wifi but as I'll be doing touristy stuff, I might be slower in reacting.

----------


## farothel

Knowledge(planes): (1d20+2)[*22*]

Most important thing to know: what can harm these things.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Knowledge(planes): [roll0]
> 
> Most important thing to know: what can harm these things.


A very good roll. This is a *degenerate ice mephit swarm*. 

On occasion when small populations of mephits are cut off from others of their kind and forced to exist in relative barbarity, they begin to devolve. They begin to procreate and, over a number of generations, produce in vast numbers offspring that are stunted and vile versions of the original mephits. These degenerate mephits are barely intelligent and form into tribal swarms of thousands of such creatures, possessing a malevolent instinct to hunt and kill. Though they need no sustenance, these misbegotten elemental creatures become strongly territorial and seek to slaughter any creature that comes within the bounds they have claimed, even if other mephits from other tribes.

Key immunities, lots! : usual swarm traits, DR5/ magic, immune cold, half damage piercing & slashing.

Key vulnerabilities: sunlight, water, weakness to fire, usual swarm traits eg AoE attacks

Sunlight Powerlessness (Ex) A degenerate ice mephit swarm is fragile and begins to melt when caught in sunlight (half of this chasm is in shade, half in sunlight). This does not immediately damage the swarm but makes it unable to attack and causes it to be staggered. A degenerate ice mephit swarm exposed to direct sunlight for 4 straight rounds is destroyed.

Vulnerability to Water (Ex) A degenerate mephit swarm is fragile and becomes clumped, cooled, and/or dissolved when exposed to water. If a mephit swarm comes in contact with water, it takes 1d4 points of damage per gallon and the swarm is staggered for that round. Making contact may require a ranged touch attack for a bucket of water, a spell effect, or even the slam attack of a water elemental. Damage from water-based attacks (such as an elemental slam) increases its normal damage by 50% rather than the per gallon calculation. Precipitation of any significant amount is considered 1 gallon per round.

----------


## farothel

Good info.  I'll wait until my init before I share though.

----------


## Starbin

I think you can share immediately ... talking is a free action (within reason).

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I think you can share immediately ... talking is a free action (within reason).


Yes, talking (within reason) is fine out-of-turn

----------


## farothel

I've done so, which I think is not too much talking.  If it is, let me know.  I'm not going to move in combat anyway, so I can sacrifice my move action if needed.

----------


## DrK

Freyja wisdom checks
(1d20-1)[*9*] (1d20-1)[*14*] (1d20-1)[*11*] (1d20-1)[*16*]

- Reflex saves if she (only) fails 2... [rol]1d20+2[/roll]

Signun Wisdom Checks
(1d20)[*17*] (1d20)[*13*] (1d20)[*7*] (1d20)[*11*]

- Reflex save if he fails 2 (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

Freyja Reflex save for (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Could I please have a Survival check from Elissa in the first instance, 
followed by Reflex saves from Elissa & Heltinne to round out the party rolls.

Might as well get 3x Wis checks from Elissa & Heltinne as well, _just in case_.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Survival
Elissa (1d20+8)[*11*]

Ref saves

Elissa (1d20+6)[*19*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*16*]

Wis checks
Elissa (1d20+3)[*4*](1d20+3)[*16*](1d20+3)[*4*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*7*](1d20+1)[*18*](1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Oh my.  :Small Eek:  

Maybe I should have made you wait for me to roll XD

----------


## Ghostfoot

Here's me rolling again...always a concern  :Small Wink: 

Knowledge Nature to ID base creature

Signy (1d20+3)[*15*]
Elissa (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy & Elissa recognise these as statues of _taer_:




> Taer are shaggy, primitive, naked humanoids that may be related to the yeti. They resemble prehistoric humans but are more bestial and apelike. Their fur is coated with an oily, fatty substance excreted through the pores, which protects them from cold. Taer can see clearly even in heavy snowstorms due to a second transparent eyelid that protects the eye from blowing winds and heavy snow. Taer never wear clothing, although they do sometimes wear necklaces and bracelets of tooth and horn.
> 
> Taer do not have a formal language as such; they communicate with one another through grunts, hooting, and yelling, as well as a body language similar to that of apes.
> 
> Taer attack with their fists and bite, but occasionally use stone spears in combat. They are fierce creatures and very territorial, attacking any living creature that wanders into the area. Taer use their knowledge of the land to their advantage during combat by creating avalanches, burrowing under snow and attacking from surprise, and using snow-covered pits to trap their prey.


Immune to cold; vulnerable to fire.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> linguistics to identify the language: (1d20+5)[22]


good idea, haven't used that skill like that before but it makes sense

the language is *Abyssal* ( :Small Eek: )

I hope to update IC tomorrow

----------


## Farmerbink

Fort DC 13: (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Starbin

*Fort save* - (1d20+1)[*2*] vs DC 13.

EDIT:  Sigh.

----------


## DrK

Yup, when they start saying "they speak abysaal" it was never going to go well!  :Small Smile: 

I'll do the Fort saves now as I'll probably need them after the speedy Taer
Signun (1d20+4)[*14*]
Freyja (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## farothel

Anna is clearly still impressed by the attack.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn torch attack
Fort save DC14 or weapon shatters (1d20+5)[*18*]
damage (1d3+4)[*7*] (+3 Str, +1 bardic) +1 fire

----------


## Starbin

Whelp ... maybe a crit.  *Confirmation* - (1d20+5)[*9*], *Damage total* - (1d8+8)[*16*]

EDIT: Sigh ... probably not

----------


## DrK

Signun and Freyja will wait to see what Elissa discovers before they start doing anything

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## Farmerbink

botched the perception: (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thanks for the heads up. I hope to post shortly, work permitting. Based on current form I don't imagine we will have gotten too far while you are away. Have a great holiday  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

As said before, tomorrow will start my internet free period until around the 20th of September.  Please bot my character as needed.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Here's the map:



Signun (& Signy) still to go.

----------


## DrK

Sorry I'll try and catch up over the weekend

----------


## farothel

Can you do a critical with a spell touch attack?  Because Elissa has a natural 20 on that touch roll.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Can you do a critical with a spell touch attack?  Because Elissa has a natural 20 on that touch roll.


Unless I misremember, or am confused by trying to learn PF2, any attack roll can crit.  Some foes are immune to crits (which non-corporeal may well involve).  I'll let DrK decide if the following rolls matter: 
(1d20+4)[*6*] crit confirm?
(1d8+2)[*6*] bonus damage

----------


## farothel

> Unless I misremember, or am confused by trying to learn PF2, any attack roll can crit.  Some foes are immune to crits (which non-corporeal may well involve).  I'll let DrK decide if the following rolls matter: 
> [roll0] crit confirm?
> [roll1] bonus damage


I don't think it will matter with that confirmation roll.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

> I don't think it will matter with that confirmation roll.


It _is_ a touch attack XD

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.


Thanks for the heads up  :Small Smile:

----------

